# FREE/PAID SVBets.com



## svbets (Sep 27, 2013)

What kind of service you are offering?
We offer unique value-bets and tipping service with PAID/FREE membership. We developed advanced statistical algorithms that calculate probabilities in soccer betting-markets and predict soccer results.
What kind of tips are given?
We offer wide coverage of tips for markets: 1X2 - 3Way and 2Way, Over/Under, Odd/Even, Correct scores, Asian Handicap, 1X2 with Handicap, Double Chance, Draw No Bet, Half Time / Full Time, Half with most goals and Both to Score.
Will there be analysis for picks or just plain picks?
We will provide the calculated expected-return for each bet, stakes will be set according to Kelly-formula.
Price? (if service is paid or partially paid)
Our free service includes all International matches 1X2 markets and access to all markets in one selected league (September league: England Premier-League). Our paid service costs 30€ a month.

Our website URL is: www.svbets.com

Additional info:
-Our algorithms are unique. No subjective-probabilities ,ranking/rating systems, Poisson Regressions, Markov Chains or Dixon & Coles model. Some of these methods are subject to biases, bookmakers are familiar with these methods and you will not be able to beat them with this weapon...
-We use Enetpulse.com full soccer coverage services, odds and probability estimates are presented in real-time and our system tracks large numbers of picks on a daily basis from over 50 bookmakers.
-We are not affiliated with any bookmaker and our interest is in giving our subscribers the highest value for their bettings.
- Paid service includes a free-trial period and you are able to cancel your subscription at no cost.
-Daily free picks are posted on http://forum.bettingadvice.com/showthread.php?t=82453 and are monitored by http://www.betrush.com/

Do not hesitate to contact us with any queries.

We wish you the best of luck in your bettings.

Soccer-Value-Bets team.


----------



## svbets (Sep 27, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 27/09/2013

Best of luck in your bettings.


U.A.E., Arabian Gulf League, Al-Dhafra-Al-Ain, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 27/09/2013 15:35

Bet on: Home

Odds: 6.05

Expected-Return: 3.7%

Stake: 7 points

Bookmakers: 10Bet

Finland, Veikkausliiga, FC Lahti-FF Jaro, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 27/09/2013 17:30

Bet on: Home

Odds: 1.8

Expected-Return: 5.2%

Stake: 65 points

Bookmakers: Interwetten

Finland, Veikkausliiga, FC Lahti-FF Jaro, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1)
Kick-Off: 27/09/2013 17:30

Bet on: Home

Odds: 3.3

Expected-Return: 5.0%

Stake: 22 points

Bookmakers: Interwetten

Austria, ADEG Erste Liga, FC Liefering-SV Horn, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 27/09/2013 18:30

Bet on: Away

Odds: 5.5

Expected-Return: 3.1%

Stake: 7 points

Bookmakers: NetBet

Sweden, Superettan, Orgryte-Angelholm, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 27/09/2013 19:20

Bet on: No

Odds: 2.6

Expected-Return: 4.9%

Stake: 31 points

Bookmakers: Titanbet

Netherlands, Jupiler League, Helmond Sport-Almere City FC, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 27/09/2013 20:00

Bet on: Away

Odds: 6.1

Expected-Return: 6.6%

Stake: 13 points

Bookmakers: 10Bet

Wales, Premier Division, Connahs Quay-Bangor City, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 27/09/2013 20:30

Bet on: Draw

Odds: 3.65

Expected-Return: 17.6%

Stake: 66 points

Bookmakers: Bet3000

Wales, Premier Division, Prestatyn Town FC-Airbus UK Broughton, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 27/09/2013 20:30

Bet on: Away

Odds: 1.91

Expected-Return: 8.3%

Stake: 91 points

Bookmakers: Bet365

Ireland, Airtricity League, Cork City-UCD, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 27/09/2013 20:45

Bet on: Away

Odds: 5.5

Expected-Return: 3.8%

Stake: 8 points

Bookmakers: Bet365

Ireland, Airtricity League, Sligo Rovers-Shelbourne, Half Time/Full Time
Kick-Off: 27/09/2013 20:45

Bet on: X/1

Odds: 5

Expected-Return: 7.8%

Stake: 19 points

Bookmakers: Interwetten

England, League 2, Southend United-Bristol Rovers, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 27/09/2013 20:45

Bet on: Draw

Odds: 2.2

Expected-Return: 6.9%

Stake: 57 points

Bookmakers: Bet365

England, Conference Premier, Kidderminster Harriers-Aldershot Town, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1)
Kick-Off: 27/09/2013 20:45

Bet on: Away

Odds: 2.3

Expected-Return: 3.1%

Stake: 24 points

Bookmakers: Bet365

England, Conference Premier, Kidderminster Harriers-Aldershot Town, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 27/09/2013 20:45

Bet on: No

Odds: 2.1

Expected-Return: 4.5%

Stake: 41 points

Bookmakers: Skybet

Portugal, Liga ZON Sagres, FC Porto-Vitoria de Guimaraes, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 27/09/2013 21:00

Bet on: Yes

Odds: 2.65

Expected-Return: 4.0%

Stake: 24 points

Bookmakers: BWin


----------



## svbets (Sep 28, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 27/09/2013
U.A.E., Arabian Gulf League, Al-Dhafra-Al-Ain, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Home
Odds: 6.05
Win-Lose: LOSE
Finland, Veikkausliiga, FC Lahti-FF Jaro, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.8
Win-Lose: WIN
Finland, Veikkausliiga, FC Lahti-FF Jaro, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1)
Bet on: Home
Odds: 3.3
Win-Lose: WIN
Austria, ADEG Erste Liga, FC Liefering-SV Horn, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
Sweden, Superettan, Orgryte-Angelholm, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.6
Win-Lose: LOSE
Netherlands, Jupiler League, Helmond Sport-Almere City FC, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Away
Odds: 6.1
Win-Lose: WIN
Wales, Premier Division, Connahs Quay-Bangor City, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 3.65
Win-Lose: LOSE
Wales, Premier Division, Prestatyn Town FC-Airbus UK Broughton, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.91
Win-Lose: WIN
Ireland, Airtricity League, Cork City-UCD, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
Ireland, Airtricity League, Sligo Rovers-Shelbourne, Half Time/Full Time
Bet on: X/1
Odds: 5
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, League 2, Southend United-Bristol Rovers, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.2
Win-Lose: WIN
England, Conference Premier, Kidderminster Harriers-Aldershot Town, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1)
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.3
Win-Lose: WIN
England, Conference Premier, Kidderminster Harriers-Aldershot Town, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: WIN
Portugal, Liga ZON Sagres, FC Porto-Vitoria de Guimaraes, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.65
Win-Lose: LOSE
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 14
Kelly Return: 49.3%
Fixed-Amounts Return: 40.8%


----------



## svbets (Sep 28, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 28/09/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.

Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Bayern Munich-Wolfsburg, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -3)
Kick-Off: 28/09/2013 15:30
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.75
Expected-Return: 3.7%
Stake: 49 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Hoffenheim-Schalke 04, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 28/09/2013 15:30
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 1.65
Expected-Return: 5.9%
Stake: 91 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
England, Premier League, Southampton-Crystal Palace, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 28/09/2013 16:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.5
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 67 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes Coral Interwetten
England, Premier League, Southampton-Crystal Palace, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 28/09/2013 16:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 4.0%
Stake: 37 points
Bookmakers: Stan James
England, Premier League, Southampton-Crystal Palace, 1X2 - 3Way-2nd half
Kick-Off: 28/09/2013 16:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.9
Expected-Return: 4.7%
Stake: 52 points
Bookmakers: Betway
France, Ligue 1, Paris Saint Germain-Toulouse, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 28/09/2013 17:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.741
Expected-Return: 7.7%
Stake: 104 points
Bookmakers: 10Bet
France, Ligue 1, Paris Saint Germain-Toulouse, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 28/09/2013 17:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 1.77
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 43 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Almeria-Barcelona, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 28/09/2013 18:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.6
Expected-Return: 5.2%
Stake: 87 points
Bookmakers: Betway
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Almeria-Barcelona, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 28/09/2013 18:00
Bet on: Over
Odds: 1.91
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 37 points
Bookmakers: Centrebet
England, Premier League, Swansea City-Arsenal, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 28/09/2013 18:30
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.4
Expected-Return: 3.2%
Stake: 23 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
Belgium, Jupiler League, Mons-Club Brugge, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 28/09/2013 20:00
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.62
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 21 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Netherlands, Eredivisie, PEC Zwolle-NAC Breda, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 28/09/2013 20:45
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.8
Expected-Return: 5.2%
Stake: 66 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Argentina, Primera Torneo Inicial, San Lorenzo-Gimnasia LP, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 28/09/2013 21:00
Bet on: Over
Odds: 4.25
Expected-Return: 5.2%
Stake: 16 points
Bookmakers: Betway
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Real Madrid-Atletico Madrid, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 28/09/2013 22:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.8
Expected-Return: 5.0%
Stake: 63 points
Bookmakers: Pinnacle Sports
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Real Madrid-Atletico Madrid, Asian Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -0.5)
Kick-Off: 28/09/2013 22:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.806
Expected-Return: 5.2%
Stake: 65 points
Bookmakers: Pinnacle Sports


----------



## svbets (Sep 29, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 28/09/2013
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Bayern Munich-Wolfsburg, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -3)
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.75
Win-Lose: WIN
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Hoffenheim-Schalke 04, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 1.65
Win-Lose: WIN
England, Premier League, Southampton-Crystal Palace, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.5
Win-Lose: WIN
England, Premier League, Southampton-Crystal Palace, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Premier League, Southampton-Crystal Palace, 1X2 - 3Way-2nd half
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.9
Win-Lose: WIN
France, Ligue 1, Paris Saint Germain-Toulouse, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.741
Win-Lose: WIN
France, Ligue 1, Paris Saint Germain-Toulouse, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 1.77
Win-Lose: WIN
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Almeria-Barcelona, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.6
Win-Lose: WIN
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Almeria-Barcelona, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 1.91
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Premier League, Swansea City-Arsenal, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.4
Win-Lose: WIN
Belgium, Jupiler League, Mons-Club Brugge, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.62
Win-Lose: LOSE
Netherlands, Eredivisie, PEC Zwolle-NAC Breda, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.8
Win-Lose: LOSE
Argentina, Primera Torneo Inicial, San Lorenzo-Gimnasia LP, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 4.25
Win-Lose: LOSE
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Real Madrid-Atletico Madrid, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.8
Win-Lose: LOSE
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Real Madrid-Atletico Madrid, Asian Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -0.5)
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.806
Win-Lose: LOSE
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 15
Kelly Return: 8%
Fixed-Amounts Return: -4.6%


----------



## svbets (Sep 29, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 29/09/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Germany, Regionalliga Northeast, Carl Zeiss Jena-L. Leipzig, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 29/09/2013 13:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.4
Expected-Return: 4.5%
Stake: 113 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Germany, Regionalliga Northeast, Carl Zeiss Jena-L. Leipzig, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1)
Kick-Off: 29/09/2013 13:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2
Expected-Return: 3.5%
Stake: 35 points
Bookmakers: SportingBet
Denmark, NordicBet Ligaen, Fredericia-AB, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 29/09/2013 15:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Expected-Return: 3.2%
Stake: 32 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Germany, Oberliga Niederrhein, VfB Hilden-Oberhausen II, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 29/09/2013 15:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.25
Expected-Return: 19.5%
Stake: 156 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor Bet3000
Greece, Football League South, Iraklis Psachna FC-Chania FC, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 29/09/2013 15:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.85
Expected-Return: 3.7%
Stake: 44 points
Bookmakers: SportingBet
Norway, Tippeligaen, FK Haugesund-Molde, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 29/09/2013 15:30
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Expected-Return: 4.6%
Stake: 46 points
Bookmakers: Coral
England, League 1, Coventry City-Brentford, Double Chance-1st half
Kick-Off: 29/09/2013 16:00
Bet on: 1X
Odds: 1.3
Expected-Return: 6.0%
Stake: 201 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
Austria, Regionalliga West, FC Wacker Innsbruck (A)-TSV Neumarkt, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 29/09/2013 16:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2
Expected-Return: 12.1%
Stake: 121 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Austria, tipp3-Bundesliga, Salzburg-Wiener Neustadt, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 29/09/2013 16:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.5
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 77 points
Bookmakers: Betway
Austria, tipp3-Bundesliga, Salzburg-Wiener Neustadt, Asian Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -2.5)
Kick-Off: 29/09/2013 16:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.03
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 33 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Bulgaria, A Grupa, CSKA Sofia-Chernomorets Burgas, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 29/09/2013 17:15
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.35
Expected-Return: 11.4%
Stake: 325 points
Bookmakers: SportingBet Betway
Peru, Primera División 2nd stage Grp. A, Sporting Cristal-U.Comercio, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 29/09/2013 18:15
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.35
Expected-Return: 5.5%
Stake: 158 points
Bookmakers: William Hill
Ukraine, Premier League, Metalist Kharkiv-Met. Zaporizhzhia, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1)
Kick-Off: 29/09/2013 18:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.7
Expected-Return: 4.6%
Stake: 66 points
Bookmakers: SportingBet
Italy, Serie A, Roma-Bologna, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 29/09/2013 20:45
Bet on: No
Odds: 2
Expected-Return: 6.6%
Stake: 66 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Argentina, Primera B Nacional, Atletico Tucuman-Aldosivi, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 29/09/2013 22:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.85
Expected-Return: 3.5%
Stake: 41 points
Bookmakers: William Hill


----------



## svbets (Sep 29, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 29/09/2013
Germany, Regionalliga Northeast, Carl Zeiss Jena-L. Leipzig, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.4
Win-Lose: WIN
Germany, Regionalliga Northeast, Carl Zeiss Jena-L. Leipzig, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1)
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2
Win-Lose: LOSE
Denmark, NordicBet Ligaen, Fredericia-AB, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Win-Lose: WIN
Germany, Oberliga Niederrhein, VfB Hilden-Oberhausen II, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.25
Win-Lose: LOSE
Greece, Football League South, Iraklis Psachna FC-Chania FC, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.85
Win-Lose: WIN
Norway, Tippeligaen, FK Haugesund-Molde, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Win-Lose: WIN
England, League 1, Coventry City-Brentford, Double Chance-1st half
Bet on: 1X
Odds: 1.3
Win-Lose: LOSE
Austria, Regionalliga West, FC Wacker Innsbruck (A)-TSV Neumarkt, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2
Win-Lose: WIN
Austria, tipp3-Bundesliga, Salzburg-Wiener Neustadt, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.5
Win-Lose: WIN
Austria, tipp3-Bundesliga, Salzburg-Wiener Neustadt, Asian Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -2.5)
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.03
Win-Lose: WIN
Bulgaria, A Grupa, CSKA Sofia-Chernomorets Burgas, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.35
Win-Lose: WIN
Peru, Primera División 2nd stage Grp. A, Sporting Cristal-U.Comercio, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.35
Win-Lose: LOSE
Ukraine, Premier League, Metalist Kharkiv-Met. Zaporizhzhia, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1)
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.7
Win-Lose: LOSE
Italy, Serie A, Roma-Bologna, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2
Win-Lose: WIN
Argentina, Primera B Nacional, Atletico Tucuman-Aldosivi, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.85
Win-Lose: WIN
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 15
Kelly Return: -3.1%
Fixed-Amounts Return: 19.9%


----------



## svbets (Sep 30, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 30/09/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Russia, SUPRA-Championship, Dinamo St Petersburg-Luch Energiya Vladivostok, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 30/09/2013 15:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.15
Expected-Return: 4.1%
Stake: 36 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
Finland, Veikkausliiga, VPS-Helsinki, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 30/09/2013 17:30
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.75
Expected-Return: 4.5%
Stake: 60 points
Bookmakers: William Hill
Finland, Veikkausliiga, VPS-Helsinki, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 30/09/2013 17:30
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.05
Expected-Return: 5.0%
Stake: 47 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Sweden, Allsvenskan, AIK-Osters IF, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 30/09/2013 19:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Expected-Return: 6.2%
Stake: 62 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Hapoel Beer Sheva-Bnei Yehuda Tel Aviv, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 30/09/2013 20:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.65
Expected-Return: 4.1%
Stake: 25 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Hapoel Beer Sheva-Bnei Yehuda Tel Aviv, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1)
Kick-Off: 30/09/2013 20:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 3.7
Expected-Return: 12.5%
Stake: 46 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Hapoel Beer Sheva-Bnei Yehuda Tel Aviv, Half Time/Full Time
Kick-Off: 30/09/2013 20:00
Bet on: 1/1
Odds: 3.6
Expected-Return: 18.4%
Stake: 71 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Hapoel Beer Sheva-Bnei Yehuda Tel Aviv, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 30/09/2013 20:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.65
Expected-Return: 21.3%
Stake: 328 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Germany, 2. Bundesliga, Greuther Furth-Dynamo Dresden, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 30/09/2013 20:15
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Expected-Return: 4.6%
Stake: 46 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Italy, Serie A, Fiorentina-Parma, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 30/09/2013 20:45
Bet on: Away
Odds: 6.5
Expected-Return: 5.2%
Stake: 10 points
Bookmakers: Stan James SportingBet
Ireland, Airtricity League, Shelbourne-Drogheda United, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 30/09/2013 21:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 3.5
Expected-Return: 4.7%
Stake: 19 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Ireland, Airtricity League, Shelbourne-Drogheda United, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: 1)
Kick-Off: 30/09/2013 21:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.8
Expected-Return: 4.0%
Stake: 50 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
Ireland, Airtricity League, Shelbourne-Drogheda United, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 30/09/2013 21:00
Bet on: 1X
Odds: 1.8
Expected-Return: 5.7%
Stake: 71 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
Ireland, Airtricity League, Shelbourne-Drogheda United, Half Time/Full Time
Kick-Off: 30/09/2013 21:00
Bet on: 1/1
Odds: 7
Expected-Return: 13.1%
Stake: 22 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Portugal, Liga ZON Sagres, Vitoria de Setubal-Gil Vicente, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 30/09/2013 21:15
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3.5
Expected-Return: 3.5%
Stake: 14 points
Bookmakers: Coral


----------



## svbets (Sep 30, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 30/09/2013
Russia, SUPRA-Championship, Dinamo St Petersburg-Luch Energiya Vladivostok, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.15
Win-Lose: DRAW
Finland, Veikkausliiga, VPS-Helsinki, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.75
Win-Lose: LOSE
Finland, Veikkausliiga, VPS-Helsinki, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.05
Win-Lose: WIN
Sweden, Allsvenskan, AIK-Osters IF, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Win-Lose: WIN
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Hapoel Beer Sheva-Bnei Yehuda Tel Aviv, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.65
Win-Lose: LOSE
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Hapoel Beer Sheva-Bnei Yehuda Tel Aviv, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1)
Bet on: Home
Odds: 3.7
Win-Lose: LOSE
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Hapoel Beer Sheva-Bnei Yehuda Tel Aviv, Half Time/Full Time
Bet on: 1/1
Odds: 3.6
Win-Lose: LOSE
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Hapoel Beer Sheva-Bnei Yehuda Tel Aviv, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.65
Win-Lose: WIN
Germany, 2. Bundesliga, Greuther Furth-Dynamo Dresden, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Win-Lose: LOSE
Italy, Serie A, Fiorentina-Parma, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 6.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
Ireland, Airtricity League, Shelbourne-Drogheda United, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 3.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
Ireland, Airtricity League, Shelbourne-Drogheda United, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: 1)
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.8
Win-Lose: WIN
Ireland, Airtricity League, Shelbourne-Drogheda United, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Bet on: 1X
Odds: 1.8
Win-Lose: WIN
Ireland, Airtricity League, Shelbourne-Drogheda United, Half Time/Full Time
Bet on: 1/1
Odds: 7
Win-Lose: LOSE
Portugal, Liga ZON Sagres, Vitoria de Setubal-Gil Vicente, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3.5
Win-Lose: WIN
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 15
Kelly Return: 17.3%


----------



## svbets (Oct 1, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 01/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Russia, National Football League, Gazovik Orenburg-Neftekhimik, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 01/10/2013 14:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.5
Expected-Return: 4.9%
Stake: 11 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
Russia, National Football League, Gazovik Orenburg-Neftekhimik, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 01/10/2013 14:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.63
Expected-Return: 6.3%
Stake: 39 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
Russia, National Football League, Shinnik Yaroslavl-Angusht Nazran, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 01/10/2013 16:30
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.88
Expected-Return: 4.8%
Stake: 26 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
International, Champions League grp. G, Zenit Petersburg-Austria Wien, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 01/10/2013 18:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.83
Expected-Return: 47.3%
Stake: 570 points
Bookmakers: Betfred
Estonia, Premium liiga, Tammeka-FC Infonet, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 01/10/2013 18:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.15
Expected-Return: 3.0%
Stake: 26 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes NordicBet
England, Championship, Yeovil Town-Leicester City, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 01/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 4.9%
Stake: 44 points
Bookmakers: Coral
England, Championship, Barnsley-Reading, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 01/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.91
Expected-Return: 3.6%
Stake: 39 points
Bookmakers: Coral
England, Championship, Birmingham City-Millwall, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 01/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.5
Expected-Return: 4.2%
Stake: 28 points
Bookmakers: Skybet
England, Evo-Stik League, Trafford-Skelmersdale United, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 01/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 4.5
Expected-Return: 4.7%
Stake: 13 points
Bookmakers: BWin
International, Champions League grp. F, Arsenal-SSC Napoli, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 01/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.8
Expected-Return: 4.0%
Stake: 22 points
Bookmakers: Stan James
International, Champions League grp. E, Steaua Bucuresti-Chelsea, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 01/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.85
Expected-Return: 3.5%
Stake: 41 points
Bookmakers: Offsidebet
International, Champions League grp. H, Celtic-Barcelona, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 01/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.45
Expected-Return: 3.5%
Stake: 78 points
Bookmakers: Bet3000
International, Champions League grp. H, Celtic-Barcelona, 1X2 - 3Way-2nd half
Kick-Off: 01/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 3.4
Expected-Return: 3.7%
Stake: 15 points
Bookmakers: Betway


----------



## svbets (Oct 2, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 01/10/2013
Russia, National Football League, Gazovik Orenburg-Neftekhimik, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.5
Win-Lose: DRAW
Russia, National Football League, Gazovik Orenburg-Neftekhimik, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.63
Win-Lose: WIN
Russia, National Football League, Shinnik Yaroslavl-Angusht Nazran, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.88
Win-Lose: WIN
International, Champions League grp. G, Zenit Petersburg-Austria Wien, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.83
Win-Lose: LOSE
Estonia, Premium liiga, Tammeka-FC Infonet, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.15
Win-Lose: DRAW
England, Championship, Yeovil Town-Leicester City, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Championship, Barnsley-Reading, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.91
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Championship, Birmingham City-Millwall, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Evo-Stik League, Trafford-Skelmersdale United, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 4.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Champions League grp. F, Arsenal-SSC Napoli, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.8
Win-Lose: WIN
International, Champions League grp. E, Steaua Bucuresti-Chelsea, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.85
Win-Lose: WIN
International, Champions League grp. H, Celtic-Barcelona, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.45
Win-Lose: WIN
International, Champions League grp. H, Celtic-Barcelona, 1X2 - 3Way-2nd half
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 3.4
Win-Lose: LOSE
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 13
Kelly Return: -51.2%


----------



## svbets (Oct 2, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 02/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
International, Champions League grp. D, CSKA Moscow-Plzen, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 02/10/2013 18:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 4.9
Expected-Return: 7.7%
Stake: 20 points
Bookmakers: NetBet
Germany, 3. Liga, Osnabruck-Preußen Münster, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 02/10/2013 18:30
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.05
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 29 points
Bookmakers: Stan James
Germany, 3. Liga, Borussia Dortmund II-Darmstadt, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 02/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 3
Expected-Return: 7.3%
Stake: 36 points
Bookmakers: MyBet
Germany, 3. Liga, Borussia Dortmund II-Darmstadt, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 02/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3.4
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 14 points
Bookmakers: William Hill
Germany, 3. Liga, Borussia Dortmund II-Darmstadt, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 02/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.05
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 29 points
Bookmakers: MyBet
International, Champions League grp. B, Juventus-Galatasaray, Both to Score-1st half
Kick-Off: 02/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 5.85
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 8 points
Bookmakers: NordicBet
Brazil, Serie A, Cruzeiro-Portuguesa, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 03/10/2013 00:30
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.15
Expected-Return: 4.4%
Stake: 39 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Colombia, Liga Postobón Clausura, Deportivo Pasto-A. Petrolera, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 03/10/2013 01:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.5
Expected-Return: 4.7%
Stake: 10 points
Bookmakers: William Hill


----------



## svbets (Oct 3, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 02/10/2013

International, Champions League grp. D, CSKA Moscow-Plzen, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 4.9
Win-Lose: LOSE
Germany, 3. Liga, Osnabruck-Preußen Münster, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.05
Win-Lose: LOSE
Germany, 3. Liga, Borussia Dortmund II-Darmstadt, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 3
Win-Lose: LOSE
Germany, 3. Liga, Borussia Dortmund II-Darmstadt, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3.4
Win-Lose: WIN
Germany, 3. Liga, Borussia Dortmund II-Darmstadt, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.05
Win-Lose: DRAW
International, Champions League grp. B, Juventus-Galatasaray, Both to Score-1st half
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 5.85
Win-Lose: LOSE
Brazil, Serie A, Cruzeiro-Portuguesa, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.15
Win-Lose: WIN
Colombia, Liga Postobón Clausura, Deportivo Pasto-A. Petrolera, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 8
Kelly Return: -13.3%
Fixed-Amounts Return: -18.1%


----------



## svbets (Oct 4, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 04/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Bulgaria, A Grupa, Levski Sofia-Lokomotiv Sofia, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 14:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 3
Expected-Return: 11.1%
Stake: 56 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Germany, 2. Bundesliga, Union Berlin-Sandhausen, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 18:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.3
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 129 points
Bookmakers: William Hill
Austria, ADEG Erste Liga, SV Horn-Hartberg, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 18:30
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.38
Expected-Return: 7.3%
Stake: 53 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Norway, Tippeligaen, Brann-FK Haugesund, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 36 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Hungary, OTP BANK Liga, Debrecen-Paks, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.45
Expected-Return: 26.7%
Stake: 593 points
Bookmakers: Unibet BWin Interwetten Betway NetBet
Hungary, OTP BANK Liga, Debrecen-Paks, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: 12
Odds: 1.25
Expected-Return: 13.1%
Stake: 526 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
Hungary, OTP BANK Liga, Debrecen-Paks, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.15
Expected-Return: 10.0%
Stake: 665 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes Unibet BWin
France, National, ES Uzes Pont du Gard-Carquefou, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: 1X
Odds: 1.7
Expected-Return: 16.6%
Stake: 237 points
Bookmakers: BWin
Sweden, Superettan, Degerfors-IFK Varnamo, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 19:20
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.62
Expected-Return: 3.0%
Stake: 19 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Sweden, Superettan, Degerfors-IFK Varnamo, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 19:20
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.38
Expected-Return: 9.6%
Stake: 69 points
Bookmakers: Coral
France, Ligue 2, Troyes-CA Bastia, Half Time/Full Time
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: X/1
Odds: 5
Expected-Return: 13.4%
Stake: 33 points
Bookmakers: Samvo
France, National, Red Star-Colmar, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.2
Expected-Return: 6.5%
Stake: 16 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
Poland, Ekstraklasa, Slask Wroclaw-Zaglebie Lubin, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 20:30
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3.4
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 13 points
Bookmakers: William Hill
France, Ligue 1, Bastia-Lorient, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 20:30
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.05
Expected-Return: 6.3%
Stake: 60 points
Bookmakers: Bet365 BWin Betway
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Hannover 96-Hertha Berlin, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 20:30
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 4.4%
Stake: 40 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Austria, ADEG Erste Liga, Parndorf-FC Liefering, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 20:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.9
Expected-Return: 3.7%
Stake: 19 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
Ireland, Airtricity League, UCD-St. Patrick's Athletic, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.4
Expected-Return: 7.1%
Stake: 178 points
Bookmakers: Offsidebet
Ireland, Airtricity League, UCD-St. Patrick's Athletic, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: 1)
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 3.9
Expected-Return: 13.2%
Stake: 46 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Ireland, Airtricity League, UCD-St. Patrick's Athletic, Half Time/Full Time
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: X/X
Odds: 8
Expected-Return: 7.0%
Stake: 10 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes Stan James Bet365 BetVictor BWin
Ireland, Airtricity League, UCD-St. Patrick's Athletic, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.38
Expected-Return: 24.4%
Stake: 642 points
Bookmakers: Offsidebet
Ireland, Airtricity League, UCD-St. Patrick's Athletic, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.25
Expected-Return: 16.3%
Stake: 131 points
Bookmakers: Offsidebet
England, League 1, Sheffield United-Crawley Town, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.2
Expected-Return: 9.8%
Stake: 81 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
England, League 2, Accrington Stanley-Dagenham & Redbridge, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.25
Expected-Return: 8.6%
Stake: 68 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
N. Ireland, Premiership, Ballinamallard United-Ballymena, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 21:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 3.6
Expected-Return: 13.1%
Stake: 50 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
N. Ireland, Premiership, Ballinamallard United-Ballymena, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 21:00
Bet on: X2
Odds: 1.8
Expected-Return: 15.9%
Stake: 199 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
N. Ireland, Premiership, Ballinamallard United-Ballymena, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 04/10/2013 21:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.62
Expected-Return: 15.3%
Stake: 94 points
Bookmakers: William Hill


----------



## svbets (Oct 4, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 04/10/2013
Bulgaria, A Grupa, Levski Sofia-Lokomotiv Sofia, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 3
Win-Lose: LOSE
Germany, 2. Bundesliga, Union Berlin-Sandhausen, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.3
Win-Lose: WIN
Austria, ADEG Erste Liga, SV Horn-Hartberg, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.38
Win-Lose: WIN
Norway, Tippeligaen, Brann-FK Haugesund, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: WIN
Hungary, OTP BANK Liga, Debrecen-Paks, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.45
Win-Lose: LOSE
Hungary, OTP BANK Liga, Debrecen-Paks, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Bet on: 12
Odds: 1.25
Win-Lose: LOSE
Hungary, OTP BANK Liga, Debrecen-Paks, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.15
Win-Lose: DRAW
France, National, ES Uzes Pont du Gard-Carquefou, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Bet on: 1X
Odds: 1.7
Win-Lose: VOID
Sweden, Superettan, Degerfors-IFK Varnamo, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.62
Win-Lose: WIN
Sweden, Superettan, Degerfors-IFK Varnamo, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.38
Win-Lose: LOSE
France, Ligue 2, Troyes-CA Bastia, Half Time/Full Time
Bet on: X/1
Odds: 5
Win-Lose: LOSE
France, National, Red Star-Colmar, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.2
Win-Lose: WIN
Poland, Ekstraklasa, Slask Wroclaw-Zaglebie Lubin, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3.4
Win-Lose: LOSE
France, Ligue 1, Bastia-Lorient, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.05
Win-Lose: LOSE
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Hannover 96-Hertha Berlin, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: WIN
Austria, ADEG Erste Liga, Parndorf-FC Liefering, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.9
Win-Lose: WIN
Ireland, Airtricity League, UCD-St. Patrick's Athletic, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.4
Win-Lose: WIN
Ireland, Airtricity League, UCD-St. Patrick's Athletic, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: 1)
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 3.9
Win-Lose: LOSE
Ireland, Airtricity League, UCD-St. Patrick's Athletic, Half Time/Full Time
Bet on: X/X
Odds: 8
Win-Lose: LOSE
Ireland, Airtricity League, UCD-St. Patrick's Athletic, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.38
Win-Lose: WIN
Ireland, Airtricity League, UCD-St. Patrick's Athletic, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.25
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, League 1, Sheffield United-Crawley Town, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.2
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, League 2, Accrington Stanley-Dagenham & Redbridge, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.25
Win-Lose: WIN
N. Ireland, Premiership, Ballinamallard United-Ballymena, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 3.6
Win-Lose: LOSE
N. Ireland, Premiership, Ballinamallard United-Ballymena, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Bet on: X2
Odds: 1.8
Win-Lose: LOSE
N. Ireland, Premiership, Ballinamallard United-Ballymena, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.62
Win-Lose: LOSE

Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 26
Void Bets: 1
Kelly Return: -32.2%


----------



## svbets (Oct 5, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 05/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
England, Premier League, Manchester City-Everton, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 13:45
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.05
Expected-Return: 5.0%
Stake: 47 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Turkey, Spor Toto Süper Lig, Kayserispor-Gaziantepspor, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 15:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.2
Expected-Return: 5.1%
Stake: 43 points
Bookmakers: NetBet
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Schalke 04-Augsburg, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 15:30
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.4
Expected-Return: 7.7%
Stake: 18 points
Bookmakers: TonyBet
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Schalke 04-Augsburg, 1X2 - 3Way-2nd half
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 15:30
Bet on: Away
Odds: 4.8
Expected-Return: 6.3%
Stake: 17 points
Bookmakers: TonyBet
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Borussia Monchengladbach-Borussia Dortmund, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 15:30
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.75
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 44 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Wolfsburg-Braunschweig, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 15:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.35
Expected-Return: 3.8%
Stake: 108 points
Bookmakers: NetBet
England, Premier League, Hull City-Aston Villa, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 16:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 3.87
Expected-Return: 6.2%
Stake: 22 points
Bookmakers: Pinnacle Sports
England, Premier League, Hull City-Aston Villa, Asian Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -0.5)
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 16:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.77
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 44 points
Bookmakers: Samvo
France, Ligue 1, Monaco-Saint Etienne, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 17:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.6
Expected-Return: 4.2%
Stake: 70 points
Bookmakers: Bet3000
France, Ligue 1, Monaco-Saint Etienne, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 17:00
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.4
Expected-Return: 3.0%
Stake: 22 points
Bookmakers: Bet-at-home.com TonyBet
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Rayo Vallecano-Real Sociedad, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 18:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 3.1
Expected-Return: 3.0%
Stake: 14 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Turkey, Spor Toto Süper Lig, Konyaspor-Erciyesspor, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 18:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 4.4%
Stake: 40 points
Bookmakers: NetBet
England, Premier League, Sunderland-Manchester United, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 18:30
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.91
Expected-Return: 4.0%
Stake: 45 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Bayer Leverkusen-Bayern Munich, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 18:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 6
Expected-Return: 4.6%
Stake: 9 points
Bookmakers: TonyBet
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Bayer Leverkusen-Bayern Munich, 1X2 - 3Way-2nd half
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 18:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 5.6
Expected-Return: 6.2%
Stake: 13 points
Bookmakers: TonyBet
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Bayer Leverkusen-Bayern Munich, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 18:30
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.25
Expected-Return: 4.2%
Stake: 34 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Austria, tipp3-Bundesliga, FC Wacker Innsbruck-Adm/Modling, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.05
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 32 points
Bookmakers: Coral
France, Ligue 1, Lille-Ajaccio, Double Chance-1st half
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: 12
Odds: 1.6
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 55 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
France, Ligue 1, Lille-Ajaccio, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.65
Expected-Return: 5.1%
Stake: 31 points
Bookmakers: Centrebet
France, Ligue 1, Toulouse-Nice, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.24
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 31 points
Bookmakers: SBOBET
France, Ligue 1, Toulouse-Nice, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.9
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 16 points
Bookmakers: Canbet Bet3000
France, Ligue 1, Valenciennes-Reims, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.08
Expected-Return: 7.2%
Stake: 66 points
Bookmakers: 12bet Dafabet
France, Ligue 1, Valenciennes-Reims, Double Chance-1st half
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: 1X
Odds: 1.25
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 124 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Barcelona-Valladolid, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 05/10/2013 22:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 1.78
Expected-Return: 5.3%
Stake: 68 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten


----------



## svbets (Oct 6, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 05/10/2013

England, Premier League, Manchester City-Everton, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.05
Win-Lose: WIN
Turkey, Spor Toto Süper Lig, Kayserispor-Gaziantepspor, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.2
Win-Lose: WIN
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Schalke 04-Augsburg, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.4
Win-Lose: LOSE
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Schalke 04-Augsburg, 1X2 - 3Way-2nd half
Bet on: Away
Odds: 4.8
Win-Lose: LOSE
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Borussia Monchengladbach-Borussia Dortmund, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.75
Win-Lose: LOSE
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Wolfsburg-Braunschweig, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.35
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Premier League, Hull City-Aston Villa, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 3.87
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Premier League, Hull City-Aston Villa, Asian Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -0.5)
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.77
Win-Lose: WIN
France, Ligue 1, Monaco-Saint Etienne, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.6
Win-Lose: WIN
France, Ligue 1, Monaco-Saint Etienne, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.4
Win-Lose: LOSE
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Rayo Vallecano-Real Sociedad, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 3.1
Win-Lose: WIN
Turkey, Spor Toto Süper Lig, Konyaspor-Erciyesspor, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: WIN
England, Premier League, Sunderland-Manchester United, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.91
Win-Lose: LOSE
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Bayer Leverkusen-Bayern Munich, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Home
Odds: 6
Win-Lose: LOSE
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Bayer Leverkusen-Bayern Munich, 1X2 - 3Way-2nd half
Bet on: Home
Odds: 5.6
Win-Lose: LOSE
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Bayer Leverkusen-Bayern Munich, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.25
Win-Lose: WIN
Austria, tipp3-Bundesliga, FC Wacker Innsbruck-Adm/Modling, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.05
Win-Lose: LOSE
France, Ligue 1, Lille-Ajaccio, Double Chance-1st half
Bet on: 12
Odds: 1.6
Win-Lose: WIN
France, Ligue 1, Lille-Ajaccio, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.65
Win-Lose: LOSE
France, Ligue 1, Toulouse-Nice, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.24
Win-Lose: WIN
France, Ligue 1, Toulouse-Nice, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.9
Win-Lose: WIN
France, Ligue 1, Valenciennes-Reims, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.08
Win-Lose: LOSE
France, Ligue 1, Valenciennes-Reims, Double Chance-1st half
Bet on: 1X
Odds: 1.25
Win-Lose: LOSE
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Barcelona-Valladolid, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 1.78
Win-Lose: LOSE
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 24
Kelly Return: -22.2%


----------



## svbets (Oct 6, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 06/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.

Sweden, Allsvenskan, Osters IF-Gefle, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 15:00
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.5
Expected-Return: 4.0%
Stake: 26 points
Bookmakers: William Hill
Sweden, Allsvenskan, Syrianska-Elfsborg, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: 1)
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 15:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.3
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 26 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Sweden, Allsvenskan, Syrianska-Elfsborg, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 15:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.22
Expected-Return: 4.8%
Stake: 216 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Italy, Serie A, Catania-Genoa, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 15:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.2
Expected-Return: 3.6%
Stake: 30 points
Bookmakers: Boyle Sports SportingBet
Italy, Serie A, Catania-Genoa, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 15:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.57
Expected-Return: 3.0%
Stake: 53 points
Bookmakers: Boyle Sports
Italy, Serie A, SSC Napoli-Livorno, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 15:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 1.8
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 38 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Turkey, Spor Toto Süper Lig, Akhisar Belediye Genclik Ve Spor-Galatasaray, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 15:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 7.5
Expected-Return: 12.8%
Stake: 20 points
Bookmakers: uwin.com YouWin
Turkey, Spor Toto Süper Lig, Rizespor-MP Antalyaspor, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 15:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.2
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 32 points
Bookmakers: NetBet
Netherlands, Eredivisie, PSV Eindhoven-Waalwijk, Half Time/Full Time
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 16:30
Bet on: X/1
Odds: 5.5
Expected-Return: 3.5%
Stake: 8 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Austria, tipp3-Bundesliga, Austria Wien-Salzburg, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 16:30
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 36 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Austria, tipp3-Bundesliga, Austria Wien-Salzburg, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 16:30
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 3.8%
Stake: 35 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Denmark, Superligaen, FC København-SønderjyskE, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 17:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 4.4%
Stake: 40 points
Bookmakers: Coral
England, Premier League, Tottenham Hotspur-West Ham United, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 17:00
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 17 points
Bookmakers: Betway
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Sevilla-Almeria, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 17:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 7.3
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 5 points
Bookmakers: Pinnacle Sports
Sweden, Allsvenskan, Helsingborg-Halmstad, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 17:30
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.15
Expected-Return: 4.4%
Stake: 38 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Sweden, Allsvenskan, Hacken-Malmo FF, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 17:30
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 9.5%
Stake: 87 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Freiburg-Eintracht Frankfurt, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 17:30
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.6
Expected-Return: 4.8%
Stake: 30 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Belgium, Jupiler League, Zulte-Waregem-Standard Liege, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 18:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.25
Expected-Return: 5.5%
Stake: 44 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Russia, Premier League, Kuban Krasnodar-FK Rostov, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 18:15
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.33
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 103 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Russia, Premier League, Kuban Krasnodar-FK Rostov, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 18:15
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.2
Expected-Return: 3.8%
Stake: 32 points
Bookmakers: William Hill
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Getafe-Real Betis, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 3.75
Expected-Return: 4.0%
Stake: 14 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Portugal, Liga ZON Sagres, Arouca-FC Porto, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 19:15
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Expected-Return: 3.2%
Stake: 32 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Belgium, Jupiler League, Gent-Genk, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 20:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.8
Expected-Return: 3.5%
Stake: 20 points
Bookmakers: Tipico
Brazil, Serie A, Internacional-Fluminense, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 21:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.4
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 78 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Brazil, Serie A, Nautico-Cruzeiro, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 21:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.91
Expected-Return: 3.7%
Stake: 41 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Athletic Bilbao-Valencia, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 21:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 34 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Portugal, Liga ZON Sagres, Estoril-Benfica, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 21:15
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Expected-Return: 4.1%
Stake: 41 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Argentina, Primera Torneo Inicial, River Plate-Boca Juniors, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 23:15
Bet on: Over
Odds: 4.25
Expected-Return: 4.3%
Stake: 13 points
Bookmakers: Betway
Brazil, Serie A, Bahia-Ponte Preta, Half Time/Full Time
Kick-Off: 06/10/2013 23:30
Bet on: 2/2
Odds: 9.5
Expected-Return: 6.9%
Stake: 8 points
Bookmakers: SBOBET


----------



## svbets (Oct 7, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 06/10/2013
Sweden, Allsvenskan, Osters IF-Gefle, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.5
Win-Lose: WIN
Sweden, Allsvenskan, Syrianska-Elfsborg, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: 1)
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.3
Win-Lose: WIN
Sweden, Allsvenskan, Syrianska-Elfsborg, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.22
Win-Lose: WIN
Italy, Serie A, Catania-Genoa, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.2
Win-Lose: LOSE
Italy, Serie A, Catania-Genoa, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.57
Win-Lose: DRAW
Italy, Serie A, SSC Napoli-Livorno, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 1.8
Win-Lose: WIN
Turkey, Spor Toto Süper Lig, Akhisar Belediye Genclik Ve Spor-Galatasaray, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 7.5
Win-Lose: WIN
Turkey, Spor Toto Süper Lig, Rizespor-MP Antalyaspor, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.2
Win-Lose: LOSE
Netherlands, Eredivisie, PSV Eindhoven-Waalwijk, Half Time/Full Time
Bet on: X/1
Odds: 5.5
Win-Lose: WIN
Austria, tipp3-Bundesliga, Austria Wien-Salzburg, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: WIN
Austria, tipp3-Bundesliga, Austria Wien-Salzburg, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: WIN
Denmark, Superligaen, FC København-SønderjyskE, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Premier League, Tottenham Hotspur-West Ham United, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3
Win-Lose: LOSE
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Sevilla-Almeria, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 7.3
Win-Lose: LOSE
Sweden, Allsvenskan, Helsingborg-Halmstad, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.15
Win-Lose: LOSE
Sweden, Allsvenskan, Hacken-Malmo FF, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: WIN
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Freiburg-Eintracht Frankfurt, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.6
Win-Lose: LOSE
Belgium, Jupiler League, Zulte-Waregem-Standard Liege, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.25
Win-Lose: WIN
Russia, Premier League, Kuban Krasnodar-FK Rostov, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.33
Win-Lose: DRAW
Russia, Premier League, Kuban Krasnodar-FK Rostov, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.2
Win-Lose: WIN
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Getafe-Real Betis, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 3.75
Win-Lose: LOSE
Portugal, Liga ZON Sagres, Arouca-FC Porto, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Win-Lose: LOSE
Belgium, Jupiler League, Gent-Genk, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.8
Win-Lose: LOSE
Brazil, Serie A, Internacional-Fluminense, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.4
Win-Lose: WIN
Brazil, Serie A, Nautico-Cruzeiro, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.91
Win-Lose: LOSE
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Athletic Bilbao-Valencia, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Win-Lose: WIN
Portugal, Liga ZON Sagres, Estoril-Benfica, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Win-Lose: LOSE
Argentina, Primera Torneo Inicial, River Plate-Boca Juniors, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 4.25
Win-Lose: LOSE
Brazil, Serie A, Bahia-Ponte Preta, Half Time/Full Time
Bet on: 2/2
Odds: 9.5
Win-Lose: LOSE

Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 29
Kelly Return: 24.1%


----------



## svbets (Oct 7, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 07/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.

Romania, Liga I, Botosani-Universitatea Cluj, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 07/10/2013 15:00
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.4
Expected-Return: 4.3%
Stake: 30 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Cyprus, 1. Division, APOEL Nicosia-Aris L., Half Time/Full Time
Kick-Off: 07/10/2013 18:00
Bet on: X/1
Odds: 5.5
Expected-Return: 4.9%
Stake: 11 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Italy, Serie B, Crotone-Reggina, Asian Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -0.5)
Kick-Off: 07/10/2013 20:30
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.82
Expected-Return: 6.4%
Stake: 78 points
Bookmakers: Canbet
Argentina, Primera Torneo Inicial, Godoy Cruz Mza.-All Boys, Half Time/Full Time
Kick-Off: 07/10/2013 23:00
Bet on: 2/2
Odds: 9
Expected-Return: 4.2%
Stake: 5 points
Bookmakers: SBOBET


----------



## svbets (Oct 7, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 07/10/2013
Romania, Liga I, Botosani-Universitatea Cluj, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.4
Win-Lose: LOSE
Cyprus, 1. Division, APOEL Nicosia-Aris L., Half Time/Full Time
Bet on: X/1
Odds: 5.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
Italy, Serie B, Crotone-Reggina, Asian Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -0.5)
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.82
Win-Lose: LOSE
Argentina, Primera Torneo Inicial, Godoy Cruz Mza.-All Boys, Half Time/Full Time
Bet on: 2/2
Odds: 9
Win-Lose: LOSE
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 4
Kelly Return: -100%


----------



## svbets (Oct 8, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 08/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
International, EURO U-17 qualification grp. 5, Croatia U17-Montenegro U17, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 08/10/2013 15:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.62
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 63 points
Bookmakers: William Hill
Germany, Regionalliga Bayern, Eintracht Bamberg-FC Memmingen, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 08/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 19 points
Bookmakers: William Hill
England, Johnstones Paint Trophy, Crawley Town-Newport County, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 08/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Expected-Return: 4.4%
Stake: 44 points
Bookmakers: Coral
England, Johnstones Paint Trophy, Port Vale-Rochdale, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 08/10/2013 20:30
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Expected-Return: 3.7%
Stake: 37 points
Bookmakers: Coral
England, Conference Premier, Braintree Town-Welling United, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 08/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.15
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 34 points
Bookmakers: Bet3000
England, Conference Premier, Braintree Town-Welling United, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 08/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.6153846
Expected-Return: 4.9%
Stake: 80 points
Bookmakers: Skybet
England, Conference Premier, Wrexham-Southport, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 08/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.45
Expected-Return: 8.4%
Stake: 19 points
Bookmakers: 10Bet
England, Conference Premier, Wrexham-Southport, 1X2 - 3Way-2nd half
Kick-Off: 08/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.4
Expected-Return: 5.9%
Stake: 13 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
England, Conference Premier, Wrexham-Southport, Asian Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -0.5)
Kick-Off: 08/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.95
Expected-Return: 11.7%
Stake: 123 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
England, Conference Premier, Wrexham-Southport, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1)
Kick-Off: 08/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.35
Expected-Return: 8.9%
Stake: 66 points
Bookmakers: Bet-at-home.com
England, Conference Premier, Wrexham-Southport, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 08/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: X2
Odds: 2.3
Expected-Return: 5.2%
Stake: 40 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
England, Conference Premier, Wrexham-Southport, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 08/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Away
Odds: 4.333
Expected-Return: 12.0%
Stake: 36 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
England, Johnstones Paint Trophy, Morecambe-Carlisle United, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 08/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 31 points
Bookmakers: Coral
England, Johnstones Paint Trophy, Swindon Town-Plymouth Argyle, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 08/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 19 points
Bookmakers: Coral


----------



## svbets (Oct 9, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 08/10/2013
International, EURO U-17 qualification grp. 5, Croatia U17-Montenegro U17, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.62
Win-Lose: WIN
Germany, Regionalliga Bayern, Eintracht Bamberg-FC Memmingen, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3
Win-Lose: WIN
England, Johnstones Paint Trophy, Crawley Town-Newport County, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Johnstones Paint Trophy, Port Vale-Rochdale, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Win-Lose: WIN
England, Conference Premier, Braintree Town-Welling United, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.15
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Conference Premier, Braintree Town-Welling United, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.6153846
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Conference Premier, Wrexham-Southport, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.45
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Conference Premier, Wrexham-Southport, 1X2 - 3Way-2nd half
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.4
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Conference Premier, Wrexham-Southport, Asian Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -0.5)
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.95
Win-Lose: WIN
England, Conference Premier, Wrexham-Southport, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1)
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.35
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Conference Premier, Wrexham-Southport, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Bet on: X2
Odds: 2.3
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Conference Premier, Wrexham-Southport, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 4.333
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Johnstones Paint Trophy, Morecambe-Carlisle United, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Win-Lose: WIN
England, Johnstones Paint Trophy, Swindon Town-Plymouth Argyle, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3
Win-Lose: WIN
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 14
Kelly Return: -5.1%


----------



## svbets (Oct 10, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 10/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
International, EURO U-21 qualification grp. 10, Armenia U21-France U21, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 10/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.88
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 35 points
Bookmakers: Betsafe
International, EURO U-21 qualification grp. 10, Armenia U21-France U21, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 10/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 5.25
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 8 points
Bookmakers: Betway
International, EURO U-21 qualification grp. 4, Spain U21-Bosnia-Herzegovina U21, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 10/10/2013 20:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.4
Expected-Return: 4.4%
Stake: 109 points
Bookmakers: Betway
Ireland, Airtricity League, Cork City-Shelbourne, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 10/10/2013 21:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 4.75
Expected-Return: 4.7%
Stake: 12 points
Bookmakers: Betway


----------



## svbets (Oct 11, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 10/10/2013
International, EURO U-21 qualification grp. 10, Armenia U21-France U21, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.88
Win-Lose: WIN
International, EURO U-21 qualification grp. 10, Armenia U21-France U21, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 5.25
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, EURO U-21 qualification grp. 4, Spain U21-Bosnia-Herzegovina U21, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.4
Win-Lose: LOSE
Ireland, Airtricity League, Cork City-Shelbourne, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 4.75
Win-Lose: LOSE
Brazil, Serie A, Portuguesa-Goias, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.85
Win-Lose: LOSE
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 5
Kelly Return: -68.8%


----------



## svbets (Oct 11, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 11/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Australia, Hyundai A-League, Sydney FC-Newcastle Jets, Half Time/Full Time
Kick-Off: 11/10/2013 10:30
Bet on: 2/2
Odds: 7.5
Expected-Return: 4.9%
Stake: 8 points
Bookmakers: 188Bet


----------



## svbets (Oct 11, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 11/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. H, Moldova-San Marino, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 11/10/2013 18:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 5.5
Expected-Return: 39.5%
Stake: 88 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Denmark, NordicBet Ligaen, Hvidovre-Vejle Boldklub, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 11/10/2013 18:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.5
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 21 points
Bookmakers: NordicBet
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. B, Malta-Czech Republic, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 11/10/2013 19:30
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.65
Expected-Return: 8.9%
Stake: 54 points
Bookmakers: BWin
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. G, Bosnia-Herzegovina-Liechtenstein, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 11/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 4.4
Expected-Return: 21.7%
Stake: 64 points
Bookmakers: NetBet
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. F, Luxembourg-Russia, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 11/10/2013 20:30
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 4
Expected-Return: 20.7%
Stake: 69 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. D, Andorra-Romania, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 11/10/2013 20:30
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 5.7
Expected-Return: 21.8%
Stake: 46 points
Bookmakers: NetBet
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. A, Wales-Macedonia, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 11/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: No
Odds: 1.96
Expected-Return: 3.2%
Stake: 33 points
Bookmakers: Betsson Sportsbook
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. G, Greece-Slovakia, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 11/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.45
Expected-Return: 3.6%
Stake: 25 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes Bet-at-home.com
International, Friendlies, France-Australia, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 11/10/2013 21:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 22 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes Boyle Sports BetVictor Centrebet William Hill
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. F, Portugal-Israel, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 11/10/2013 21:45
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.45
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 23 points
Bookmakers: BWin


----------



## svbets (Oct 12, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 11/10/2013
Australia, Hyundai A-League, Sydney FC-Newcastle Jets, Half Time/Full Time
Bet on: 2/2
Odds: 7.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. H, Moldova-San Marino, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 5.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
Denmark, NordicBet Ligaen, Hvidovre-Vejle Boldklub, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.5
Win-Lose: WIN
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. B, Malta-Czech Republic, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.65
Win-Lose: WIN
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. G, Bosnia-Herzegovina-Liechtenstein, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 4.4
Win-Lose: WIN
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. F, Luxembourg-Russia, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 4
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. D, Andorra-Romania, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 5.7
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. A, Wales-Macedonia, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 1.96
Win-Lose: WIN
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. G, Greece-Slovakia, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.45
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Friendlies, France-Australia, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. F, Portugal-Israel, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.45
Win-Lose: WIN

Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 11
Kelly Return: 32.1%


----------



## svbets (Oct 12, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 12/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Netherlands, Jupiler League, FC Eindhoven-Emmen, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 12/10/2013 16:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.75
Expected-Return: 6.4%
Stake: 37 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor Titanbet
Netherlands, Jupiler League, Willem II-De Graafschap, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 12/10/2013 16:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.55
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 25 points
Bookmakers: NetBet
International, World Cup Qualification CAF 3rd round, Burkina Faso-Algeria, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 12/10/2013 18:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.375
Expected-Return: 4.1%
Stake: 30 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
Netherlands, Jupiler League, Excelsior-Almere City FC, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 12/10/2013 18:45
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.7
Expected-Return: 6.5%
Stake: 38 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
International, World Cup Qualification CAF 3rd round, Ivory Coast-Senegal, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 12/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.45
Expected-Return: 4.2%
Stake: 29 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
Argentina, Primera B Nacional, Huracan-Aldosivi, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 12/10/2013 19:10
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.45
Expected-Return: 4.3%
Stake: 30 points
Bookmakers: Unibet
Argentina, Primera B Nacional, Almirante Brown-Independiente, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 12/10/2013 21:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.45
Expected-Return: 4.0%
Stake: 27 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes


----------



## svbets (Oct 12, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 12/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Colombia, Liga Postobón Clausura, Tolima-Santa Fe, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 13/10/2013 00:30
Bet on: Away
Odds: 3.68
Expected-Return: 3.0%
Stake: 11 points
Bookmakers: Pinnacle Sports
USA, NASL Fall Season, Tampa Bay Rowdies-Fort Lauderdale Strikers, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 13/10/2013 01:30
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5
Expected-Return: 5.0%
Stake: 13 points
Bookmakers: 10Bet
Brazil, Serie B, Sao Caetano-Figueirense, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 13/10/2013 02:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Expected-Return: 4.5%
Stake: 45 points
Bookmakers: Coral
USA, Major League Soccer, FC Dallas-Chicago Fire, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 13/10/2013 02:30
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 4.0%
Stake: 36 points
Bookmakers: Coral
USA, Major League Soccer, FC Dallas-Chicago Fire, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 13/10/2013 02:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.5
Expected-Return: 3.0%
Stake: 20 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor


----------



## svbets (Oct 13, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 12/10/2013
Netherlands, Jupiler League, FC Eindhoven-Emmen, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.75
Win-Lose: LOSE
Netherlands, Jupiler League, Willem II-De Graafschap, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.55
Win-Lose: WIN
International, World Cup Qualification CAF 3rd round, Burkina Faso-Algeria, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.375
Win-Lose: WIN
Netherlands, Jupiler League, Excelsior-Almere City FC, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.7
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, World Cup Qualification CAF 3rd round, Ivory Coast-Senegal, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.45
Win-Lose: WIN
Argentina, Primera B Nacional, Huracan-Aldosivi, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.45
Win-Lose: WIN
Argentina, Primera B Nacional, Almirante Brown-Independiente, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.45
Win-Lose: LOSE
Colombia, Liga Postobón Clausura, Tolima-Santa Fe, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 3.68
Win-Lose: LOSE
USA, NASL Fall Season, Tampa Bay Rowdies-Fort Lauderdale Strikers, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5
Win-Lose: LOSE
Brazil, Serie B, Sao Caetano-Figueirense, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Win-Lose: WIN
USA, Major League Soccer, FC Dallas-Chicago Fire, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: LOSE
USA, Major League Soccer, FC Dallas-Chicago Fire, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 12
Kelly Return: 8.4%


----------



## svbets (Oct 13, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 13/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Netherlands, Jupiler League, Telstar-Helmond Sport, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 13/10/2013 14:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.9
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 18 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor Tipico
Norway, Adeccoligaen, Elverum-Follo, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 13/10/2013 15:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.9
Expected-Return: 5.2%
Stake: 27 points
Bookmakers: Unibet
Belgium, Second Division, Aalst-St.Truiden, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 13/10/2013 15:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 4.94
Expected-Return: 5.0%
Stake: 13 points
Bookmakers: Pinnacle Sports
Wales, Premier Division, Airbus UK Broughton-Aberystwyth, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 13/10/2013 15:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.75
Expected-Return: 5.6%
Stake: 32 points
Bookmakers: Skybet
Argentina, Primera Torneo Inicial, Estudiantes-Racing Club, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 13/10/2013 21:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.55
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 22 points
Bookmakers: Unibet
Argentina, Primera B Nacional, Banfield-Boca Unidos, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 13/10/2013 21:10
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.62
Expected-Return: 5.8%
Stake: 36 points
Bookmakers: William Hill
Argentina, Primera B Nacional, Independiente Rivadavia-Atletico Tucuman, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 13/10/2013 23:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Expected-Return: 4.1%
Stake: 28 points
Bookmakers: Unibet


----------



## svbets (Oct 13, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 13/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
USA, Major League Soccer, Portland Timbers-Seattle Sounders FC, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 14/10/2013 03:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 5.0%
Stake: 45 points
Bookmakers: Centrebet


----------



## svbets (Oct 14, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 13/10/2013

Netherlands, Jupiler League, Telstar-Helmond Sport, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.9
Win-Lose: LOSE
Norway, Adeccoligaen, Elverum-Follo, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.9
Win-Lose: WIN
Belgium, Second Division, Aalst-St.Truiden, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 4.94
Win-Lose: LOSE
Wales, Premier Division, Airbus UK Broughton-Aberystwyth, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.75
Win-Lose: LOSE
Argentina, Primera Torneo Inicial, Estudiantes-Racing Club, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.55
Win-Lose: LOSE
Argentina, Primera B Nacional, Banfield-Boca Unidos, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.62
Win-Lose: LOSE
Argentina, Primera B Nacional, Independiente Rivadavia-Atletico Tucuman, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
USA, Major League Soccer, Portland Timbers-Seattle Sounders FC, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: WIN

Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 8
Kelly Return: -21.8%


----------



## svbets (Oct 14, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 14/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Israel, Leumit League, Beitar Tel Aviv Ramla-Maccabi Yavne, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 14/10/2013 18:00
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.25
Expected-Return: 7.4%
Stake: 59 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
Norway, Adeccoligaen, Sandefjord-Mjondalen, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 14/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.4
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 22 points
Bookmakers: NetBet
International, EURO U-21 qualification grp. 3, Slovakia U21-Luxembourg U21, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1)
Kick-Off: 14/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.35
Expected-Return: 3.7%
Stake: 105 points
Bookmakers: Betway
Argentina, Primera B Nacional, Union-Defensa y Justicia, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 14/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.05
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 30 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Netherlands, Jupiler League, Jong PSV-FC Volendam, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 14/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 3
Expected-Return: 7.2%
Stake: 36 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
International, EURO U-21 qualification grp. 9, Belgium U21-Italy U21, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 14/10/2013 20:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.5
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 26 points
Bookmakers: Betsafe
N. Ireland, Premiership, Portadown-Glenavon, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 14/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.1
Expected-Return: 4.4%
Stake: 11 points
Bookmakers: NetBet
N. Ireland, Premiership, Portadown-Glenavon, Half Time/Full Time
Kick-Off: 14/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: 1/1
Odds: 2.8
Expected-Return: 13.2%
Stake: 73 points
Bookmakers: Bet-at-home.com BetVictor
N. Ireland, Premiership, Portadown-Glenavon, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 14/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.75
Expected-Return: 6.0%
Stake: 34 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
Argentina, Primera B Nacional, Talleres-Instituto, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 14/10/2013 21:15
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 31 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
International, EURO U-21 qualification grp. 4, Spain U21-Hungary U21, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 14/10/2013 22:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.15
Expected-Return: 3.5%
Stake: 30 points
Bookmakers: Marathon Tipico


----------



## svbets (Oct 14, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 14/10/2013
Israel, Leumit League, Beitar Tel Aviv Ramla-Maccabi Yavne, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.25
Win-Lose: LOSE
Norway, Adeccoligaen, Sandefjord-Mjondalen, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.4
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, EURO U-21 qualification grp. 3, Slovakia U21-Luxembourg U21, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1)
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.35
Win-Lose: WIN
Argentina, Primera B Nacional, Union-Defensa y Justicia, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.05
Win-Lose: LOSE
Netherlands, Jupiler League, Jong PSV-FC Volendam, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 3
Win-Lose: WIN
International, EURO U-21 qualification grp. 9, Belgium U21-Italy U21, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
N. Ireland, Premiership, Portadown-Glenavon, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.1
Win-Lose: WIN
N. Ireland, Premiership, Portadown-Glenavon, Half Time/Full Time
Bet on: 1/1
Odds: 2.8
Win-Lose: LOSE
N. Ireland, Premiership, Portadown-Glenavon, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.75
Win-Lose: LOSE
Argentina, Primera B Nacional, Talleres-Instituto, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, EURO U-21 qualification grp. 4, Spain U21-Hungary U21, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.15
Win-Lose: WIN
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 11
Kelly Return: -19%


----------



## svbets (Oct 15, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 15/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
International, EURO U-21 qualification grp. 7, Malta U21-Greece U21, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: 1)
Kick-Off: 15/10/2013 16:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.9
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 43 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
International, EURO U-21 qualification grp. 1, Moldova U21-Finland U21, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 15/10/2013 18:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.65
Expected-Return: 5.5%
Stake: 85 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
International, World Cup Qualification CAF 3rd round, Ghana-Egypt, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 15/10/2013 18:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.3
Expected-Return: 3.0%
Stake: 23 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. F, Azerbaijan-Russia, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 15/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.55
Expected-Return: 5.2%
Stake: 33 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. G, Lithuania-Bosnia-Herzegovina, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 15/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.45
Expected-Return: 4.0%
Stake: 27 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. D, Romania-Estonia, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 15/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 3
Expected-Return: 11.6%
Stake: 58 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. D, Turkey-Netherlands, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 15/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 5.4%
Stake: 49 points
Bookmakers: Coral
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. B, Denmark-Malta, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 15/10/2013 20:15
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 5
Expected-Return: 37.0%
Stake: 93 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. A, Serbia-Macedonia, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 15/10/2013 20:30
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.6
Expected-Return: 4.7%
Stake: 29 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. C, Faroe Islands-Austria, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 15/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.38
Expected-Return: 11.9%
Stake: 86 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. C, Sweden-Germany, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 15/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.45
Expected-Return: 4.1%
Stake: 28 points
Bookmakers: Betsafe Betsson Sportsbook
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. C, Ireland-Kazakhstan, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 15/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.375
Expected-Return: 4.4%
Stake: 32 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. I, Spain-Georgia, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 15/10/2013 21:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 4
Expected-Return: 18.4%
Stake: 61 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. H, Montenegro-Moldova, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 15/10/2013 21:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Expected-Return: 7.2%
Stake: 48 points
Bookmakers: Boyle Sports


----------



## svbets (Oct 15, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 15/10/2013
International, EURO U-21 qualification grp. 7, Malta U21-Greece U21, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: 1)
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.9
Win-Lose: WIN
International, EURO U-21 qualification grp. 1, Moldova U21-Finland U21, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.65
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, World Cup Qualification CAF 3rd round, Ghana-Egypt, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.3
Win-Lose: WIN
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. F, Azerbaijan-Russia, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.55
Win-Lose: WIN
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. G, Lithuania-Bosnia-Herzegovina, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.45
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. D, Romania-Estonia, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 3
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. D, Turkey-Netherlands, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: WIN
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. B, Denmark-Malta, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 5
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. A, Serbia-Macedonia, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.6
Win-Lose: WIN
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. C, Faroe Islands-Austria, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.38
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. C, Sweden-Germany, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.45
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. C, Ireland-Kazakhstan, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.375
Win-Lose: WIN
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. I, Spain-Georgia, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 4
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, World Cup Qualification UEFA 1st round grp. H, Montenegro-Moldova, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Win-Lose: WIN

Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 14
Kelly Return: -14.7%


----------



## svbets (Oct 16, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 16/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
International, World Cup Qualification CONCACAF 4th round, Jamaica-Honduras, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 16/10/2013 03:30
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3
Expected-Return: 3.6%
Stake: 18 points
Bookmakers: William Hill
International, World Cup Qualification CONCACAF 4th round, Jamaica-Honduras, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 16/10/2013 03:30
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.58
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 53 points
Bookmakers: Betsafe


----------



## svbets (Oct 16, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 16/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Spain, Copa del Rey, Tudelano-Cartagena, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 16/10/2013 16:30
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.25
Expected-Return: 8.2%
Stake: 66 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes


----------



## svbets (Oct 16, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 16/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
International, Women Champions League Final Stages, SV Neulengbach-Apollon Limassol LFC, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 16/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.9
Expected-Return: 7.3%
Stake: 81 points
Bookmakers: NetBet
International, Women Champions League Final Stages, Sparta Prague-FC Zürich Frauen, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 16/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.9
Expected-Return: 3.0%
Stake: 33 points
Bookmakers: Canbet Offsidebet
International, Women Champions League Final Stages, Paris SG-Tyresö FF, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 16/10/2013 20:55
Bet on: 1X
Odds: 1.53
Expected-Return: 8.9%
Stake: 168 points
Bookmakers: Offsidebet


----------



## svbets (Oct 16, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 16/10/2013
International, World Cup Qualification CONCACAF 4th round, Jamaica-Honduras, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3
Win-Lose: WIN
International, World Cup Qualification CONCACAF 4th round, Jamaica-Honduras, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.58
Win-Lose: DRAW
Spain, Copa del Rey, Tudelano-Cartagena, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.25
Win-Lose: WIN
International, Women Champions League Final Stages, SV Neulengbach-Apollon Limassol LFC, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.9
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Women Champions League Final Stages, Sparta Prague-FC Zürich Frauen, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.9
Win-Lose: LOSE
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 5
Kelly Return: 1.8%


----------



## svbets (Oct 16, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 16/10/2013
* International, Women Champions League Final Stages, Paris SG-Tyresö FF, Double Chance-Ordinary time - Cancelled due to error in Odds value


----------



## svbets (Oct 16, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 17/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Argentina, Copa Argentina, San Lorenzo-Arsenal S., Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 17/10/2013 01:10
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3
Expected-Return: 6.6%
Stake: 33 points
Bookmakers: William Hill
Brazil, Serie A, Atletico PR-Atletico MG, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 17/10/2013 02:50
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.05
Expected-Return: 3.2%
Stake: 31 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes Coral BetVictor SportingBet 12bet Tipico Bet3000 NetBet Dafabet TonyBet
Brazil, Serie A, Atletico PR-Atletico MG, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 17/10/2013 02:50
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.5
Expected-Return: 4.3%
Stake: 86 points
Bookmakers: Centrebet William Hill
Brazil, Serie A, Gremio-Corinthians, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 17/10/2013 02:50
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3.25
Expected-Return: 3.6%
Stake: 16 points
Bookmakers: Coral William Hill
Brazil, Serie A, Gremio-Corinthians, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 17/10/2013 02:50
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Expected-Return: 4.3%
Stake: 29 points
Bookmakers: Bet365 Centrebet
USA, Major League Soccer, L.A. Galaxy-Montreal Impact, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 17/10/2013 04:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.2
Expected-Return: 3.7%
Stake: 31 points
Bookmakers: Betway


----------



## svbets (Oct 17, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 17/10/2013
Argentina, Copa Argentina, San Lorenzo-Arsenal S., Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3
Win-Lose: WIN
Brazil, Serie A, Atletico PR-Atletico MG, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.05
Win-Lose: WIN
Brazil, Serie A, Atletico PR-Atletico MG, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.5
Win-Lose: WIN
Brazil, Serie A, Gremio-Corinthians, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3.25
Win-Lose: LOSE
Brazil, Serie A, Gremio-Corinthians, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
USA, Major League Soccer, L.A. Galaxy-Montreal Impact, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.2
Win-Lose: WIN

Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 6
Kelly Return: 59.2%


----------



## svbets (Oct 17, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 18/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Brazil, Serie A, Vasco da Gama-Goias, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 18/10/2013 00:30
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.91
Expected-Return: 6.3%
Stake: 70 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Brazil, Serie A, Vitoria-Botafogo RJ, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 18/10/2013 02:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.91
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 35 points
Bookmakers: Coral


----------



## svbets (Oct 17, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 18/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Russia, National Football League, Alania Vladikavkaz-Khimik Dzerzhinsk, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 18/10/2013 16:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.7
Expected-Return: 7.5%
Stake: 44 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Russia, National Football League, Torpedo Moscow-Dinamo St Petersburg, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 18/10/2013 16:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.45
Expected-Return: 4.4%
Stake: 31 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Denmark, Superligaen, AGF-FC Nordsjælland, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 18/10/2013 18:30
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Expected-Return: 4.8%
Stake: 48 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Romania, Liga I, Steaua Bucuresti-FC Viitorul Constanta, Half Time/Full Time
Kick-Off: 18/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: X/1
Odds: 5
Expected-Return: 4.2%
Stake: 10 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
France, Ligue 2, Istres-Arles-Avignon, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 18/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.75
Expected-Return: 4.3%
Stake: 25 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Netherlands, Jupiler League, Almere City FC-FC Eindhoven, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 18/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 3.1
Expected-Return: 4.0%
Stake: 19 points
Bookmakers: Tipico
Netherlands, Jupiler League, Helmond Sport-Jong PSV, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 18/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.8
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 22 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
Netherlands, Jupiler League, Telstar-Fort.Sittard, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 18/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.7
Expected-Return: 4.8%
Stake: 28 points
Bookmakers: NetBet
Wales, Premier Division, Bangor City-Airbus UK Broughton, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 18/10/2013 20:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 4.6
Expected-Return: 5.1%
Stake: 14 points
Bookmakers: NetBet
Ireland, Airtricity League, UCD-Shamrock Rovers, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 18/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2
Expected-Return: 6.0%
Stake: 60 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten


----------



## svbets (Oct 19, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 18/10/2013
Brazil, Serie A, Vasco da Gama-Goias, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.91
Win-Lose: WIN
Brazil, Serie A, Vitoria-Botafogo RJ, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.91
Win-Lose: WIN
Russia, National Football League, Alania Vladikavkaz-Khimik Dzerzhinsk, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.7
Win-Lose: LOSE
Russia, National Football League, Torpedo Moscow-Dinamo St Petersburg, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.45
Win-Lose: LOSE
Denmark, Superligaen, AGF-FC Nordsjælland, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Win-Lose: WIN
Romania, Liga I, Steaua Bucuresti-FC Viitorul Constanta, Half Time/Full Time
Bet on: X/1
Odds: 5
Win-Lose: LOSE
France, Ligue 2, Istres-Arles-Avignon, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.75
Win-Lose: LOSE
Netherlands, Jupiler League, Almere City FC-FC Eindhoven, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 3.1
Win-Lose: WIN
Netherlands, Jupiler League, Helmond Sport-Jong PSV, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.8
Win-Lose: LOSE
Netherlands, Jupiler League, Telstar-Fort.Sittard, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.7
Win-Lose: WIN
Wales, Premier Division, Bangor City-Airbus UK Broughton, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Home
Odds: 4.6
Win-Lose: LOSE
Ireland, Airtricity League, UCD-Shamrock Rovers, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2
Win-Lose: WIN

Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 12
Kelly Return: 35.7%


----------



## svbets (Oct 19, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 19/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
England, Premier League, Newcastle United-Liverpool, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 19/10/2013 13:45
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 5.2%
Stake: 47 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Hungary, OTP BANK Liga, Videoton FC-Puskas FC Academy, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 19/10/2013 14:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.8
Expected-Return: 8.5%
Stake: 47 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Eintracht Frankfurt-Nurnberg, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 19/10/2013 15:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.65
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 53 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Czech Republic, Druha League, FK MAS Taborsko-Loko Vltavin, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 19/10/2013 15:30
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.6
Expected-Return: 7.3%
Stake: 45 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
England, Premier League, Everton-Hull City, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 19/10/2013 16:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.5
Expected-Return: 3.5%
Stake: 70 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Scotland, League Two, Stirling Albion-Montrose, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 19/10/2013 16:00
Bet on: 1X
Odds: 1.44
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 69 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Scotland, League Two, Stirling Albion-Montrose, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 19/10/2013 16:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.75
Expected-Return: 4.8%
Stake: 63 points
Bookmakers: Coral
England, League 2, Chesterfield-Burton Albion, Asian Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -0.5)
Kick-Off: 19/10/2013 16:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.79
Expected-Return: 4.4%
Stake: 56 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
France, Ligue 1, Paris Saint Germain-Bastia, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 19/10/2013 17:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.67
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 58 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Ukraine, Premier League, Vorskla-Met. Zaporizhzhia, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 19/10/2013 17:30
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.63
Expected-Return: 7.3%
Stake: 45 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Valencia-Real Sociedad, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 19/10/2013 18:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.87
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 39 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
Austria, tipp3-Bundesliga, Adm/Modling-SV Grödig, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 19/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.38
Expected-Return: 8.0%
Stake: 58 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Greece, Super League, Platanias-Olympiakos, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 19/10/2013 19:30
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 3.4
Expected-Return: 13.2%
Stake: 55 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
Belgium, Second Division, RWDM Brussels FC-Aalst, Asian Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -0.5)
Kick-Off: 19/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.84
Expected-Return: 4.5%
Stake: 53 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Osasuna-Barcelona, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 19/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.95
Expected-Return: 4.6%
Stake: 48 points
Bookmakers: Stan James


----------



## svbets (Oct 19, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 19/10/2013
England, Premier League, Newcastle United-Liverpool, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: LOSE
Hungary, OTP BANK Liga, Videoton FC-Puskas FC Academy, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.8
Win-Lose: LOSE
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Eintracht Frankfurt-Nurnberg, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.65
Win-Lose: LOSE
Czech Republic, Druha League, FK MAS Taborsko-Loko Vltavin, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.6
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Premier League, Everton-Hull City, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.5
Win-Lose: WIN
Scotland, League Two, Stirling Albion-Montrose, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Bet on: 1X
Odds: 1.44
Win-Lose: WIN
Scotland, League Two, Stirling Albion-Montrose, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.75
Win-Lose: WIN
England, League 2, Chesterfield-Burton Albion, Asian Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -0.5)
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.79
Win-Lose: LOSE
France, Ligue 1, Paris Saint Germain-Bastia, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.67
Win-Lose: WIN
Ukraine, Premier League, Vorskla-Met. Zaporizhzhia, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.63
Win-Lose: WIN
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Valencia-Real Sociedad, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.87
Win-Lose: LOSE
Austria, tipp3-Bundesliga, Adm/Modling-SV Grödig, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.38
Win-Lose: LOSE
Greece, Super League, Platanias-Olympiakos, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 3.4
Win-Lose: WIN
Belgium, Second Division, RWDM Brussels FC-Aalst, Asian Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -0.5)
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.84
Win-Lose: LOSE
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Osasuna-Barcelona, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.95
Win-Lose: WIN
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 15
Kelly Return: 0.5%


----------



## svbets (Oct 20, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 20/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
USA, Major League Soccer, Portland Timbers-Real Salt Lake, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 20/10/2013 04:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.55
Expected-Return: 3.2%
Stake: 58 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Japan, J. League 2, Fagiano Okayama FC-Ehime FC, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 20/10/2013 06:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 3.5%
Stake: 32 points
Bookmakers: NetBet
Japan, J. League 2, V-Varen Nagasaki-FC Gifu, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 20/10/2013 06:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 1.85
Expected-Return: 3.6%
Stake: 43 points
Bookmakers: NetBet
Japan, J. League 2, Thespakusatsu Gunma-Kyoto Sanga FC, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 20/10/2013 08:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.78
Expected-Return: 3.0%
Stake: 39 points
Bookmakers: Betsafe
Australia, Hyundai A-League, Western Sydney Wanderers FC-Wellington Phoenix, Asian Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1.5)
Kick-Off: 20/10/2013 08:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.87
Expected-Return: 4.6%
Stake: 53 points
Bookmakers: Samvo 12bet Dafabet
China, Super League, Changchun Yatai-Tianjin Teda, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 20/10/2013 09:35
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.4
Expected-Return: 4.7%
Stake: 34 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Spain, LIGA Adelante, Deportivo La Coruna-Zaragoza, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 20/10/2013 12:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.55
Expected-Return: 3.8%
Stake: 70 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Netherlands, Eredivisie, Heracles-NEC Nijmegen, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 20/10/2013 12:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.8
Expected-Return: 4.2%
Stake: 23 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
Finland, Veikkausliiga, Jyvaskyla JK-Helsinki, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 20/10/2013 13:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.05
Expected-Return: 7.6%
Stake: 72 points
Bookmakers: Betway
Finland, Veikkausliiga, Jyvaskyla JK-Helsinki, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 20/10/2013 13:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.3
Expected-Return: 4.9%
Stake: 38 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Finland, Veikkausliiga, Honka-FC Lahti, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 20/10/2013 13:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 5.3%
Stake: 49 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Finland, Veikkausliiga, Turku PS-IFK Mariehamn, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 20/10/2013 13:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.25
Expected-Return: 6.1%
Stake: 48 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Finland, Veikkausliiga, Turku PS-IFK Mariehamn, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 20/10/2013 13:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.75
Expected-Return: 3.5%
Stake: 20 points
Bookmakers: Tipico
Denmark, NordicBet Ligaen, Lyngby-Marienlyst, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 20/10/2013 13:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 9.75
Expected-Return: 3.2%
Stake: 4 points
Bookmakers: SBOBET


----------



## svbets (Oct 20, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 20/10/2013
USA, Major League Soccer, Portland Timbers-Real Salt Lake, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.55
Win-Lose: DRAW
Japan, J. League 2, Fagiano Okayama FC-Ehime FC, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: LOSE
Japan, J. League 2, V-Varen Nagasaki-FC Gifu, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 1.85
Win-Lose: WIN
Japan, J. League 2, Thespakusatsu Gunma-Kyoto Sanga FC, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.78
Win-Lose: WIN
Australia, Hyundai A-League, Western Sydney Wanderers FC-Wellington Phoenix, Asian Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1.5)
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.87
Win-Lose: WIN
China, Super League, Changchun Yatai-Tianjin Teda, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.4
Win-Lose: WIN
Spain, LIGA Adelante, Deportivo La Coruna-Zaragoza, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.55
Win-Lose: DRAW
Netherlands, Eredivisie, Heracles-NEC Nijmegen, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.8
Win-Lose: LOSE
Finland, Veikkausliiga, Jyvaskyla JK-Helsinki, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.05
Win-Lose: WIN
Finland, Veikkausliiga, Jyvaskyla JK-Helsinki, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.3
Win-Lose: LOSE
Finland, Veikkausliiga, Honka-FC Lahti, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: LOSE
Finland, Veikkausliiga, Turku PS-IFK Mariehamn, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.25
Win-Lose: LOSE
Finland, Veikkausliiga, Turku PS-IFK Mariehamn, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.75
Win-Lose: LOSE
Denmark, NordicBet Ligaen, Lyngby-Marienlyst, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Away
Odds: 9.75
Win-Lose: LOSE

Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 14
Kelly Return: 3.8%


----------



## svbets (Oct 21, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 21/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Singapore, S.League, Home United FC-Tampines Rovers FC, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 21/10/2013 13:30
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.6
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 21 points
Bookmakers: BWin
Norway, Adeccoligaen, Stabæk-Elverum, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 21/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 3.4
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 13 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Sweden, Superettan, IK Brage-Jonkoping S., Half Time/Full Time
Kick-Off: 21/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: X/X
Odds: 7.15
Expected-Return: 4.2%
Stake: 7 points
Bookmakers: NordicBet
Sweden, Superettan, Landskrona-Gais, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 21/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.65
Expected-Return: 4.0%
Stake: 24 points
Bookmakers: Unibet
Turkey, Spor Toto Süper Lig, Besiktas-Rizespor, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 21/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.6
Expected-Return: 3.6%
Stake: 60 points
Bookmakers: Centrebet
Switzerland, Challenge League, Biel-Wil, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 21/10/2013 19:45
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.5
Expected-Return: 4.1%
Stake: 27 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Argentina, Primera B Nacional, Brown de Adrogue-Sarmiento, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 21/10/2013 20:30
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 28 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Romania, Liga I, Universitatea Cluj-ACS Poli Timisoara, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 21/10/2013 20:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 3.46
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 12 points
Bookmakers: Pinnacle Sports


----------



## svbets (Oct 21, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 21/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Athletic Bilbao-Villarreal, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 21/10/2013 22:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.39
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 22 points
Bookmakers: 32Red Bet
Argentina, Primera B Nacional, Ferro Carril Oeste-Sportivo Belgrano, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 21/10/2013 23:00
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 16 points
Bookmakers: William Hill
Peru, Primera División 2nd stage Grp. A, Club Deportivo Pacifico FC-FBC Melgar, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 21/10/2013 23:00
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.65
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 24 points
Bookmakers: Expekt BetClic


----------



## svbets (Oct 22, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 21/10/2013
Singapore, S.League, Home United FC-Tampines Rovers FC, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.6
Win-Lose: LOSE
Norway, Adeccoligaen, Stabæk-Elverum, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 3.4
Win-Lose: LOSE
Sweden, Superettan, IK Brage-Jonkoping S., Half Time/Full Time
Bet on: X/X
Odds: 7.15
Win-Lose: LOSE
Sweden, Superettan, Landskrona-Gais, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.65
Win-Lose: LOSE
Turkey, Spor Toto Süper Lig, Besiktas-Rizespor, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.6
Win-Lose: LOSE
Switzerland, Challenge League, Biel-Wil, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.5
Win-Lose: WIN
Argentina, Primera B Nacional, Brown de Adrogue-Sarmiento, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: LOSE
Romania, Liga I, Universitatea Cluj-ACS Poli Timisoara, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 3.46
Win-Lose: LOSE
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Athletic Bilbao-Villarreal, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.39
Win-Lose: WIN
Argentina, Primera B Nacional, Ferro Carril Oeste-Sportivo Belgrano, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3
Win-Lose: LOSE
Peru, Primera División 2nd stage Grp. A, Club Deportivo Pacifico FC-FBC Melgar, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.65
Win-Lose: LOSE

Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 11
Kelly Return: -52.7%


----------



## svbets (Oct 22, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 22/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
International, Champions League grp. G, FC Porto-Zenit Petersburg, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 22/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.7
Expected-Return: 4.5%
Stake: 65 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
International, Champions League grp. G, Austria Wien-Atletico Madrid, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 22/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.4
Expected-Return: 3.0%
Stake: 76 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
International, Champions League grp. H, AC Milan-Barcelona, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 22/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.65
Expected-Return: 3.5%
Stake: 54 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
International, Champions League grp. H, AC Milan-Barcelona, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 22/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 31 points
Bookmakers: Coral Marathon


----------



## svbets (Oct 22, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 22/10/2013
International, Champions League grp. G, FC Porto-Zenit Petersburg, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.7
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Champions League grp. G, Austria Wien-Atletico Madrid, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.4
Win-Lose: WIN
International, Champions League grp. H, AC Milan-Barcelona, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.65
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Champions League grp. H, AC Milan-Barcelona, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Win-Lose: WIN
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 4
Kelly Return: -25.5%


----------



## svbets (Oct 23, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 23/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Russia, National Football League, Angusht Nazran-Alania Vladikavkaz, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 23/10/2013 13:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 9
Expected-Return: 5.7%
Stake: 7 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Russia, National Football League, Angusht Nazran-Alania Vladikavkaz, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 23/10/2013 13:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Expected-Return: 4.8%
Stake: 32 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Portugal, Segunda Liga, Leixoes-Portimonense, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 23/10/2013 16:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.7
Expected-Return: 3.0%
Stake: 43 points
Bookmakers: Coral
International, Champions League grp. A, Bayer Leverkusen-Shakhtar Donetsk, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 23/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.05
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 32 points
Bookmakers: Coral
International, Champions League grp. A, Bayer Leverkusen-Shakhtar Donetsk, Correct score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 23/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: 1:1
Odds: 9
Expected-Return: 16.0%
Stake: 20 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
International, Champions League grp. A, Manchester United-Real Sociedad, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 23/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.571
Expected-Return: 3.2%
Stake: 56 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
International, Champions League grp. D, Bayern Munchen-Plzen, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 23/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.95
Expected-Return: 4.4%
Stake: 23 points
Bookmakers: NordicBet
International, Champions League grp. D, Bayern Munchen-Plzen, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 23/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.42
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 23 points
Bookmakers: NordicBet
International, Champions League grp. C, Anderlecht-Paris Saint Germain, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 23/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.23
Expected-Return: 6.7%
Stake: 54 points
Bookmakers: Betsson Sportsbook
Paraguay, Division Profesional - Clausura, Club Deportivo Carapegua-Cerro Porteno PF, Correct score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 23/10/2013 21:00
Bet on: 1:1
Odds: 9
Expected-Return: 17.6%
Stake: 22 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor


----------



## svbets (Oct 23, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 23/10/2013
Russia, National Football League, Angusht Nazran-Alania Vladikavkaz, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 9
Win-Lose: WIN
Russia, National Football League, Angusht Nazran-Alania Vladikavkaz, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
Portugal, Segunda Liga, Leixoes-Portimonense, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.7
Win-Lose: DRAW
International, Champions League grp. A, Bayer Leverkusen-Shakhtar Donetsk, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.05
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Champions League grp. A, Bayer Leverkusen-Shakhtar Donetsk, Correct score-Ordinary time
Bet on: 1:1
Odds: 9
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Champions League grp. A, Manchester United-Real Sociedad, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.571
Win-Lose: WIN
International, Champions League grp. D, Bayern Munchen-Plzen, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.95
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Champions League grp. D, Bayern Munchen-Plzen, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.42
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Champions League grp. C, Anderlecht-Paris Saint Germain, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.23
Win-Lose: WIN
Paraguay, Division Profesional - Clausura, Club Deportivo Carapegua-Cerro Porteno PF, Correct score-Ordinary time
Bet on: 1:1
Odds: 9
Win-Lose: LOSE

Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 10
Kelly Return: 0.8%


----------



## svbets (Oct 24, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 24/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
International, Europa League Grp. G, Genk-Rapid Wien, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 24/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.8
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 41 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
International, Europa League Grp. L, PAOK Thessaloniki FC-Maccabi Haifa, Half Time/Full Time
Kick-Off: 24/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: 2/2
Odds: 9.5
Expected-Return: 8.1%
Stake: 10 points
Bookmakers: SBOBET
International, Europa League Grp. H, Liberec-Sevilla, Half Time/Full Time
Kick-Off: 24/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: 1/1
Odds: 7.4
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 5 points
Bookmakers: SBOBET
International, Europa League Grp. H, Freiburg-Estoril, Half Time/Full Time
Kick-Off: 24/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: 2/2
Odds: 9.5
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 5 points
Bookmakers: SBOBET
International, Europa League Grp. A, Swansea-Kuban Krasnodar, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 24/10/2013 21:05
Bet on: Away
Odds: 9.5
Expected-Return: 3.6%
Stake: 4 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
International, Europa League Grp. F, Bordeaux-APOEL Nicosia, Half Time/Full Time
Kick-Off: 24/10/2013 21:05
Bet on: 2/2
Odds: 8.25
Expected-Return: 8.3%
Stake: 11 points
Bookmakers: SBOBET
International, Europa League Grp. E, Fiorentina-Pandurii, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 24/10/2013 21:05
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.4
Expected-Return: 3.6%
Stake: 89 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
International, Europa League Grp. B, Chernomorets O.-PFC Ludogorets Razgrad, Half Time/Full Time
Kick-Off: 24/10/2013 21:05
Bet on: 2/2
Odds: 7
Expected-Return: 4.9%
Stake: 8 points
Bookmakers: SBOBET
International, Europa League Grp. B, Dinamo Zagreb-PSV Eindhoven, Half Time/Full Time
Kick-Off: 24/10/2013 21:05
Bet on: 1/1
Odds: 7.4
Expected-Return: 7.9%
Stake: 12 points
Bookmakers: SBOBET
International, Europa League Grp. C, Salzburg-Standard Liege, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 24/10/2013 21:05
Bet on: Away
Odds: 7.4
Expected-Return: 4.4%
Stake: 7 points
Bookmakers: Bet-at-home.com
International, Europa League Grp. C, Salzburg-Standard Liege, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 24/10/2013 21:05
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.15
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 34 points
Bookmakers: Coral


----------



## svbets (Oct 24, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 24/10/2013
International, Europa League Grp. G, Genk-Rapid Wien, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.8
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Europa League Grp. L, PAOK Thessaloniki FC-Maccabi Haifa, Half Time/Full Time
Bet on: 2/2
Odds: 9.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Europa League Grp. H, Liberec-Sevilla, Half Time/Full Time
Bet on: 1/1
Odds: 7.4
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Europa League Grp. H, Freiburg-Estoril, Half Time/Full Time
Bet on: 2/2
Odds: 9.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Europa League Grp. A, Swansea-Kuban Krasnodar, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 9.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Europa League Grp. F, Bordeaux-APOEL Nicosia, Half Time/Full Time
Bet on: 2/2
Odds: 8.25
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Europa League Grp. E, Fiorentina-Pandurii, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.4
Win-Lose: WIN
International, Europa League Grp. B, Chernomorets O.-PFC Ludogorets Razgrad, Half Time/Full Time
Bet on: 2/2
Odds: 7
Win-Lose: WIN
International, Europa League Grp. B, Dinamo Zagreb-PSV Eindhoven, Half Time/Full Time
Bet on: 1/1
Odds: 7.4
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Europa League Grp. C, Salzburg-Standard Liege, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Away
Odds: 7.4
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Europa League Grp. C, Salzburg-Standard Liege, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.15
Win-Lose: LOSE
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 11
Kelly Return: -20.1%


----------



## svbets (Oct 25, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 25/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Austria, ADEG Erste Liga, Hartberg-FC Liefering, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 25/10/2013 18:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 3
Expected-Return: 5.7%
Stake: 28 points
Bookmakers: Unibet Centrebet William Hill
U.A.E., Arabian Gulf League, Al-Wehda-Al-Ain, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 25/10/2013 18:30
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 3.75
Expected-Return: 3.7%
Stake: 13 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
U.A.E., Arabian Gulf League, Al-Wehda-Al-Ain, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 25/10/2013 18:30
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.875
Expected-Return: 8.7%
Stake: 46 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
Slovenia, PrvaLiga, Zavrc-NK Krka, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 25/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.3
Expected-Return: 4.4%
Stake: 34 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Argentina, Primera Torneo Inicial, Belgrano-Rosario Central, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 25/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 3.8
Expected-Return: 7.2%
Stake: 26 points
Bookmakers: SportingBet
Netherlands, Jupiler League, FC Emmen-Almere City FC, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 25/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.75
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 23 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor Titanbet
Netherlands, Jupiler League, FC Oss-Helmond Sport, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 25/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.85
Expected-Return: 5.3%
Stake: 29 points
Bookmakers: Unibet
Netherlands, Jupiler League, Willem II-MVV Maastricht, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 25/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.62
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 21 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Netherlands, Eredivisie, NEC Nijmegen-SC Heerenveen, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 25/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 3.125
Expected-Return: 8.1%
Stake: 38 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor Marathon
Wales, Premier Division, Airbus UK Broughton-Rhyl, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 25/10/2013 20:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.38
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 24 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
Romania, Liga I, FC Vaslui-Universitatea Cluj, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 25/10/2013 20:30
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3.4
Expected-Return: 3.7%
Stake: 15 points
Bookmakers: William Hill
Italy, Serie B, Reggina-Pescara, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 25/10/2013 20:30
Bet on: Away
Odds: 3.3
Expected-Return: 4.0%
Stake: 18 points
Bookmakers: Stan James
N. Ireland, Premiership, Ards-Glenavon, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 25/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Home
Odds: 4.6
Expected-Return: 8.0%
Stake: 22 points
Bookmakers: NetBet
Argentina, Primera Torneo Inicial, Boca Juniors-Colon, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 25/10/2013 23:15
Bet on: Over
Odds: 4
Expected-Return: 3.6%
Stake: 12 points
Bookmakers: Betway
Argentina, Primera Torneo Inicial, Boca Juniors-Colon, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 25/10/2013 23:15
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Expected-Return: 4.0%
Stake: 26 points
Bookmakers: William Hill


----------



## svbets (Oct 26, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 25/10/2013
Austria, ADEG Erste Liga, Hartberg-FC Liefering, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 3
Win-Lose: LOSE
U.A.E., Arabian Gulf League, Al-Wehda-Al-Ain, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 3.75
Win-Lose: WIN
U.A.E., Arabian Gulf League, Al-Wehda-Al-Ain, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.875
Win-Lose: WIN
Slovenia, PrvaLiga, Zavrc-NK Krka, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.3
Win-Lose: LOSE
Argentina, Primera Torneo Inicial, Belgrano-Rosario Central, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 3.8
Win-Lose: WIN
Netherlands, Jupiler League, FC Emmen-Almere City FC, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.75
Win-Lose: LOSE
Netherlands, Jupiler League, FC Oss-Helmond Sport, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.85
Win-Lose: LOSE
Netherlands, Jupiler League, Willem II-MVV Maastricht, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.62
Win-Lose: LOSE
Netherlands, Eredivisie, NEC Nijmegen-SC Heerenveen, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 3.125
Win-Lose: LOSE
Wales, Premier Division, Airbus UK Broughton-Rhyl, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.38
Win-Lose: DRAW (Postponed)
Romania, Liga I, FC Vaslui-Universitatea Cluj, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3.4
Win-Lose: LOSE
Italy, Serie B, Reggina-Pescara, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 3.3
Win-Lose: WIN
N. Ireland, Premiership, Ards-Glenavon, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Home
Odds: 4.6
Win-Lose: LOSE
Argentina, Primera Torneo Inicial, Boca Juniors-Colon, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 4
Win-Lose: WIN
Argentina, Primera Torneo Inicial, Boca Juniors-Colon, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Win-Lose: LOSE

Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 15
Kelly Return: 9.7%


----------



## svbets (Oct 26, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 26/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
England, Premier League, Crystal Palace-Arsenal, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 26/10/2013 13:45
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 28 points
Bookmakers: Coral
England, Premier League, Crystal Palace-Arsenal, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 26/10/2013 13:45
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 5.7%
Stake: 52 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Bayern Munich-Hertha Berlin, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 26/10/2013 15:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.13
Expected-Return: 3.0%
Stake: 232 points
Bookmakers: Bet3000 TonyBet
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Schalke 04-Borussia Dortmund, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 26/10/2013 15:30
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.62
Expected-Return: 5.0%
Stake: 31 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Hannover 96-Hoffenheim, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 26/10/2013 15:30
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.2
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 29 points
Bookmakers: Coral
France, Ligue 1, Marseille-Reims, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 26/10/2013 17:00
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.4
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 22 points
Bookmakers: Bet-at-home.com
Portugal, Liga ZON Sagres, Olhanense-Arouca, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 26/10/2013 17:00
Bet on: Over
Odds: 4.25
Expected-Return: 7.6%
Stake: 23 points
Bookmakers: Betway
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Barcelona-Real Madrid, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 26/10/2013 18:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.3
Expected-Return: 3.6%
Stake: 28 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Wolfsburg-Werder Bremen, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 26/10/2013 18:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.75
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 42 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Belgium, Jupiler League, Waasland-Beveren-Lokeren, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 26/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 7.9%
Stake: 72 points
Bookmakers: BWin
Belgium, Jupiler League, Waasland-Beveren-Lokeren, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 26/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.57
Expected-Return: 6.4%
Stake: 112 points
Bookmakers: BWin
France, Ligue 1, Toulouse-Rennes, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 26/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 4.59
Expected-Return: 4.8%
Stake: 13 points
Bookmakers: Pinnacle Sports
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Elche-Granada, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 26/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.05
Expected-Return: 3.6%
Stake: 34 points
Bookmakers: Stan James
Italy, Serie A, Inter-Hellas Verona, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 26/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.5
Expected-Return: 3.0%
Stake: 60 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes Centrebet William Hill


----------



## svbets (Oct 27, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 26/10/2013


*England, Premier League, Crystal Palace-Arsenal, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)*
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: LOSE
*England, Premier League, Crystal Palace-Arsenal, Both to Score-Ordinary time*
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: WIN
*Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Bayern Munich-Hertha Berlin, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time*
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.13
Win-Lose: WIN
*Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Schalke 04-Borussia Dortmund, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)*
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.62
Win-Lose: LOSE
*Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Hannover 96-Hoffenheim, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)*
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.2
Win-Lose: LOSE
*France, Ligue 1, Marseille-Reims, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half*
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.4
Win-Lose: LOSE
*Portugal, Liga ZON Sagres, Olhanense-Arouca, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)*
Bet on: Over
Odds: 4.25
Win-Lose: LOSE
*Spain, LIGA BBVA, Barcelona-Real Madrid, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)*
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.3
Win-Lose: LOSE
*Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Wolfsburg-Werder Bremen, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time*
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.75
Win-Lose: WIN
*Belgium, Jupiler League, Waasland-Beveren-Lokeren, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)*
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: WIN
*Belgium, Jupiler League, Waasland-Beveren-Lokeren, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)*
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.57
Win-Lose: LOSE
*France, Ligue 1, Toulouse-Rennes, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time*
Bet on: Away
Odds: 4.59
Win-Lose: WIN
*Spain, LIGA BBVA, Elche-Granada, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time*
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.05
Win-Lose: LOSE
*Italy, Serie A, Inter-Hellas Verona, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time*
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.5
Win-Lose: WIN

*Performance-Summary:*
Total Bets: 14
Kelly Return: -4.1%


----------



## svbets (Oct 27, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 27/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Russia, National Football League, Alania Vladikavkaz-Neftekhimik, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 27/10/2013 13:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Expected-Return: 5.0%
Stake: 33 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Bulgaria, A Grupa, Neftochimic 1962-Litex Lovech, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 27/10/2013 13:30
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.6
Expected-Return: 7.3%
Stake: 45 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Netherlands, Jupiler League, FC Volendam-De Graafschap, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 27/10/2013 14:30
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.3
Expected-Return: 5.5%
Stake: 43 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Russia, National Football League, Mordovya-Sibir Novosibirsk, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 27/10/2013 15:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.3
Expected-Return: 6.5%
Stake: 50 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Azerbaijan, Premier League, Simurq-FK Neftchi, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 27/10/2013 15:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.5
Expected-Return: 3.6%
Stake: 71 points
Bookmakers: Unibet
Italy, Serie A, Catania-Sassuolo, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 27/10/2013 15:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.05
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 31 points
Bookmakers: Bet365 BetVictor
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Freiburg-Hamburger SV, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 27/10/2013 15:30
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 6.7%
Stake: 61 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Greece, Super League, Panthrakikos Komotini-PAOK Thessaloniki FC, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 27/10/2013 16:15
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Expected-Return: 8.0%
Stake: 54 points
Bookmakers: Unibet
Sweden, Superettan, Orebro-Gais, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 27/10/2013 16:20
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.3
Expected-Return: 7.2%
Stake: 55 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Hungary, OTP BANK Liga, Videoton FC-Budapest Honved, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 27/10/2013 16:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.4
Expected-Return: 3.5%
Stake: 88 points
Bookmakers: Bet-at-home.com
Peru, Primera División 2nd stage Grp. A, Sporting Cristal-Club Deportivo Pacifico FC, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 27/10/2013 17:15
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 3.25
Expected-Return: 13.5%
Stake: 60 points
Bookmakers: Bet365 William Hill
Ecuador, Serie A - Clausura, LDU de Quito-Liga de Loja, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 27/10/2013 17:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.909
Expected-Return: 6.2%
Stake: 68 points
Bookmakers: SportingBet
Greece, Super League, Olympiakos-OFI Crete, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 27/10/2013 18:30
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 3.5
Expected-Return: 23.8%
Stake: 95 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Czech Republic, Gambrinus League, Teplice-Viktoria Plzen, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 27/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.2
Expected-Return: 8.4%
Stake: 70 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Colombia, Liga Postobón Clausura, Atletico Junior-Millonarios, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1)
Kick-Off: 27/10/2013 21:15
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.8
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 42 points
Bookmakers: Bet365


----------



## svbets (Oct 27, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 27/10/2013
Russia, National Football League, Alania Vladikavkaz-Neftekhimik, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Win-Lose: WIN
Bulgaria, A Grupa, Neftochimic 1962-Litex Lovech, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.6
Win-Lose: LOSE
Netherlands, Jupiler League, FC Volendam-De Graafschap, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.3
Win-Lose: WIN
Russia, National Football League, Mordovya-Sibir Novosibirsk, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.3
Win-Lose: LOSE
Azerbaijan, Premier League, Simurq-FK Neftchi, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.5
Win-Lose: DRAW
Italy, Serie A, Catania-Sassuolo, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.05
Win-Lose: LOSE
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Freiburg-Hamburger SV, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: LOSE
Greece, Super League, Panthrakikos Komotini-PAOK Thessaloniki FC, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
Sweden, Superettan, Orebro-Gais, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.3
Win-Lose: LOSE
Hungary, OTP BANK Liga, Videoton FC-Budapest Honved, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.4
Win-Lose: LOSE
Peru, Primera División 2nd stage Grp. A, Sporting Cristal-Club Deportivo Pacifico FC, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 3.25
Win-Lose: LOSE
Ecuador, Serie A - Clausura, LDU de Quito-Liga de Loja, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.909
Win-Lose: WIN
Greece, Super League, Olympiakos-OFI Crete, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 3.5
Win-Lose: WIN
Czech Republic, Gambrinus League, Teplice-Viktoria Plzen, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.2
Win-Lose: WIN
Colombia, Liga Postobón Clausura, Atletico Junior-Millonarios, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1)
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.8
Win-Lose: LOSE

Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 15
Kelly Return: 0.3%


----------



## svbets (Oct 28, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 28/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Latvia, Virsliga, FS Metta/LU-FK Daugava Riga, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 28/10/2013 18:00
Bet on: 1X
Odds: 4
Expected-Return: 4.6%
Stake: 15 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
Greece, Super League, Panaitolikos-Kalloni Lekanopedio, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 28/10/2013 18:30
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.6
Expected-Return: 4.3%
Stake: 27 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
Sweden, Allsvenskan, Norrkoping-Osters IF, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 28/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 5.6%
Stake: 51 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Denmark, Superligaen, Esbjerg fB-AGF, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 28/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 34 points
Bookmakers: Coral
France, Ligue 2, Clermont Foot-Lens, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 28/10/2013 20:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.68
Expected-Return: 3.5%
Stake: 21 points
Bookmakers: Pinnacle Sports


----------



## svbets (Oct 28, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 28/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
International, World Cup U-17 final stages, Brazil U17-Russia U17, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 28/10/2013 17:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.55
Expected-Return: 4.9%
Stake: 90 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Romania, Liga I, Dinamo Bucuresti-Concordia Chiajna, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 28/10/2013 18:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.5
Expected-Return: 4.4%
Stake: 87 points
Bookmakers: Betsafe
Netherlands, Jupiler League, Jong PSV-Telstar, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 28/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 3.95
Expected-Return: 4.6%
Stake: 16 points
Bookmakers: 188Bet
Netherlands, Jupiler League, Jong PSV-Telstar, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 28/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.25
Expected-Return: 4.5%
Stake: 36 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Maccabi Tel Aviv-Bnei Sachnin, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 28/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.375
Expected-Return: 4.7%
Stake: 34 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
Morocco, Botola Pro, FUS Rabat-Hassania Agadir, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 28/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.6
Expected-Return: 4.3%
Stake: 72 points
Bookmakers: Unibet
Argentina, Primera Torneo Inicial, Estudiantes-Quilmes, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 28/10/2013 22:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Expected-Return: 3.8%
Stake: 25 points
Bookmakers: Centrebet William Hill


----------



## svbets (Oct 29, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 28/10/2013
Latvia, Virsliga, FS Metta/LU-FK Daugava Riga, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Bet on: 1X
Odds: 4
Win-Lose: LOSE
Greece, Super League, Panaitolikos-Kalloni Lekanopedio, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.6
Win-Lose: LOSE
Sweden, Allsvenskan, Norrkoping-Osters IF, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: WIN
Denmark, Superligaen, Esbjerg fB-AGF, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Win-Lose: WIN
France, Ligue 2, Clermont Foot-Lens, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.68
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, World Cup U-17 final stages, Brazil U17-Russia U17, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.55
Win-Lose: LOSE
Romania, Liga I, Dinamo Bucuresti-Concordia Chiajna, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.5
Win-Lose: WIN
Netherlands, Jupiler League, Jong PSV-Telstar, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Away
Odds: 3.95
Win-Lose: LOSE
Netherlands, Jupiler League, Jong PSV-Telstar, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.25
Win-Lose: LOSE
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Maccabi Tel Aviv-Bnei Sachnin, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.375
Win-Lose: WIN
Morocco, Botola Pro, FUS Rabat-Hassania Agadir, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.6
Win-Lose: DRAW
Argentina, Primera Torneo Inicial, Estudiantes-Quilmes, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 12
Kelly Return: -9.8%


----------



## svbets (Oct 29, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 29/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Netherlands, KNVB Cup, MVV Maastricht-ADO Den Haag, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 29/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.75
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 19 points
Bookmakers: BWin
France, League Cup, Valenciennes-Troyes, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 29/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 4.4
Expected-Return: 3.8%
Stake: 11 points
Bookmakers: BWin
France, League Cup, Rennes-Nancy, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 29/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.4
Expected-Return: 4.3%
Stake: 31 points
Bookmakers: Betway
France, League Cup, Tours-Amiens, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 29/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 8
Expected-Return: 6.3%
Stake: 9 points
Bookmakers: Totesport
Netherlands, KNVB Cup, JVC Cuijk-EVV, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 29/10/2013 20:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.1
Expected-Return: 4.6%
Stake: 11 points
Bookmakers: NetBet
Scotland, League Two, Annan Athletic-East Stirling, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 29/10/2013 20:30
Bet on: Under
Odds: 3.125
Expected-Return: 3.6%
Stake: 17 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
Scotland, League Two, Annan Athletic-East Stirling, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 29/10/2013 20:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 3.1
Expected-Return: 6.5%
Stake: 31 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
Scotland, Challenge Cup, Stenhousemuir-Rangers FC, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 29/10/2013 20:35
Bet on: Under
Odds: 3.75
Expected-Return: 4.1%
Stake: 15 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Scotland, League Two, Montrose-Queens Park, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 29/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.1
Expected-Return: 4.1%
Stake: 10 points
Bookmakers: NetBet
Scotland, League Two, Montrose-Queens Park, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 29/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Under
Odds: 3.125
Expected-Return: 4.3%
Stake: 20 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
Scotland, League Two, Montrose-Queens Park, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 29/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: No
Odds: 3
Expected-Return: 10.8%
Stake: 54 points
Bookmakers: William Hill
England, Capital One Cup, Arsenal-Chelsea, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 29/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.05
Expected-Return: 4.5%
Stake: 43 points
Bookmakers: Coral
France, League Cup, Nantes-Lorient, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 29/10/2013 20:55
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.37
Expected-Return: 4.9%
Stake: 11 points
Bookmakers: Pinnacle Sports


----------



## svbets (Oct 29, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 29/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Scotland, Challenge Cup, Stenhousemuir-Rangers FC, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 29/10/2013 20:35
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.25
Expected-Return: 3.6%
Stake: 143 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
England, Capital One Cup, Arsenal-Chelsea, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 29/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.5
Expected-Return: 4.5%
Stake: 30 points
Bookmakers: NetBet


----------



## svbets (Oct 29, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 29/10/2013
Netherlands, KNVB Cup, MVV Maastricht-ADO Den Haag, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.75
Win-Lose: LOSE
France, League Cup, Valenciennes-Troyes, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 4.4
Win-Lose: WIN
France, League Cup, Rennes-Nancy, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.4
Win-Lose: LOSE
France, League Cup, Tours-Amiens, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 8
Win-Lose: LOSE
Netherlands, KNVB Cup, JVC Cuijk-EVV, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.1
Win-Lose: LOSE
Scotland, League Two, Annan Athletic-East Stirling, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 3.125
Win-Lose: LOSE
Scotland, League Two, Annan Athletic-East Stirling, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 3.1
Win-Lose: LOSE
Scotland, Challenge Cup, Stenhousemuir-Rangers FC, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 3.75
Win-Lose: WIN
Scotland, League Two, Montrose-Queens Park, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.1
Win-Lose: WIN
Scotland, League Two, Montrose-Queens Park, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 3.125
Win-Lose: LOSE
Scotland, League Two, Montrose-Queens Park, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 3
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Capital One Cup, Arsenal-Chelsea, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.05
Win-Lose: WIN
France, League Cup, Nantes-Lorient, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.37
Win-Lose: LOSE
Scotland, Challenge Cup, Stenhousemuir-Rangers FC, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.25
Win-Lose: WIN
England, Capital One Cup, Arsenal-Chelsea, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.5
Win-Lose: WIN

Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 15
Kelly Return: 9.4%


----------



## svbets (Oct 30, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 30/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Russia, Cup, Tyumen-Zenit Petersburg, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 30/10/2013 15:00
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 3
Expected-Return: 4.9%
Stake: 25 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Russia, Cup, FC Rotor Volgograd-Lok. Moscow, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 30/10/2013 16:00
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.7
Expected-Return: 5.6%
Stake: 33 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Portugal, League Cup, Olhanense-Sp.Covilha, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 30/10/2013 16:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.3
Expected-Return: 6.9%
Stake: 53 points
Bookmakers: Unibet
Bulgaria, A Grupa, Chernomorets Burgas-PFC Ludogorets Razgrad, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 30/10/2013 17:00
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.8
Expected-Return: 11.6%
Stake: 64 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
U.A.E., Arabian Gulf League, Al-Sharjah-Al-Wehda, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 30/10/2013 17:30
Bet on: X2
Odds: 1.53
Expected-Return: 4.8%
Stake: 90 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
U.A.E., Arabian Gulf League, Banni Yas-Al-Ahli, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 30/10/2013 17:30
Bet on: Under
Odds: 3.4
Expected-Return: 5.5%
Stake: 23 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
Spain, Segunda B Group I, Coruxo F.C.-Logrones, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 30/10/2013 17:45
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.38
Expected-Return: 4.4%
Stake: 32 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Denmark, DBU Pokalen, Nordvest FC-AC Horsens, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 30/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 3
Expected-Return: 3.6%
Stake: 18 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
Guatemala, Liga Nacional Apertura, CSD Municipal-Deportivo Mictlan, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 30/10/2013 19:30
Bet on: X2
Odds: 3.75
Expected-Return: 5.2%
Stake: 19 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
International, Women World Cup Qualification UEFA grp. 4, N.Ireland-Bosnia-Herzegovina, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 30/10/2013 20:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.73
Expected-Return: 6.7%
Stake: 92 points
Bookmakers: William Hill
Italy, Serie A, Fiorentina-SSC Napoli, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 30/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.91
Expected-Return: 3.5%
Stake: 38 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Italy, Serie A, Juventus-Catania, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 30/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.65
Expected-Return: 4.3%
Stake: 26 points
Bookmakers: Offsidebet
England, Capital One Cup, Newcastle United-Manchester City, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 30/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.75
Expected-Return: 5.0%
Stake: 67 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
England, Capital One Cup, Newcastle United-Manchester City, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 30/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.4
Expected-Return: 5.4%
Stake: 39 points
Bookmakers: Stan James


----------



## svbets (Oct 30, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 30/10/2013
Russia, Cup, Tyumen-Zenit Petersburg, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 3
Win-Lose: LOSE
Russia, Cup, FC Rotor Volgograd-Lok. Moscow, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.7
Win-Lose: WIN
Portugal, League Cup, Olhanense-Sp.Covilha, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.3
Win-Lose: WIN
Bulgaria, A Grupa, Chernomorets Burgas-PFC Ludogorets Razgrad, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 2.8
Win-Lose: LOSE
U.A.E., Arabian Gulf League, Al-Sharjah-Al-Wehda, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Bet on: X2
Odds: 1.53
Win-Lose: LOSE
U.A.E., Arabian Gulf League, Banni Yas-Al-Ahli, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 3.4
Win-Lose: LOSE
Spain, Segunda B Group I, Coruxo F.C.-Logrones, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.38
Win-Lose: WIN
Denmark, DBU Pokalen, Nordvest FC-AC Horsens, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 3
Win-Lose: LOSE
Guatemala, Liga Nacional Apertura, CSD Municipal-Deportivo Mictlan, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Bet on: X2
Odds: 3.75
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Women World Cup Qualification UEFA grp. 4, N.Ireland-Bosnia-Herzegovina, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.73
Win-Lose: LOSE
Italy, Serie A, Fiorentina-SSC Napoli, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.91
Win-Lose: WIN
Italy, Serie A, Juventus-Catania, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.65
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Capital One Cup, Newcastle United-Manchester City, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.75
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Capital One Cup, Newcastle United-Manchester City, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.4
Win-Lose: LOSE

Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 14
Kelly Return: -41.9%


----------



## svbets (Oct 31, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 31/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Mexico, Liga MX Apertura, CD Guadalajara-Santos, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 31/10/2013 02:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 3.25
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 17 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Mexico, Liga MX Apertura, CD Guadalajara-Santos, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 31/10/2013 02:00
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3.4
Expected-Return: 7.3%
Stake: 31 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Mexico, Liga MX Apertura, CD Guadalajara-Santos, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 31/10/2013 02:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.91
Expected-Return: 7.0%
Stake: 77 points
Bookmakers: Coral
USA, Major League Soccer Playoff, Seattle Sounders FC-Colorado Rapids, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 31/10/2013 03:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.13
Expected-Return: 6.4%
Stake: 56 points
Bookmakers: Betsafe Betsson Sportsbook


----------



## svbets (Oct 31, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 31/10/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Russia, Cup, Alania Vladikavkaz-Anzhi Makhachkala, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 31/10/2013 15:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.91
Expected-Return: 12.6%
Stake: 138 points
Bookmakers: William Hill
Russia, Cup, Alania Vladikavkaz-Anzhi Makhachkala, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 31/10/2013 15:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.7
Expected-Return: 11.8%
Stake: 69 points
Bookmakers: William Hill
Russia, Cup, Alania Vladikavkaz-Anzhi Makhachkala, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 31/10/2013 15:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.2
Expected-Return: 4.1%
Stake: 34 points
Bookmakers: Stan James
Bulgaria, A Grupa, CSKA Sofia-Beroe, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 31/10/2013 17:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.9
Expected-Return: 5.7%
Stake: 30 points
Bookmakers: Unibet BWin
Austria, Regionalliga Middle, SV Villach-Linzer ASK, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 31/10/2013 18:30
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.35
Expected-Return: 28.2%
Stake: 805 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Austria, Regionalliga East, Rapid Wien (A)-FAC Team für Wien, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 31/10/2013 18:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.2
Expected-Return: 27.9%
Stake: 232 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Germany, Regionalliga Bayern, Eintracht Bamberg-Nürnberg II, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 31/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.7
Expected-Return: 4.2%
Stake: 25 points
Bookmakers: MyBet NetBet
Austria, Regionalliga East, Austria Wien (A)-Wiener SC, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 31/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.55
Expected-Return: 36.3%
Stake: 660 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Austria, Regionalliga East, Adm/Modling (A)-Sollenau, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 31/10/2013 19:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2
Expected-Return: 35.6%
Stake: 356 points
Bookmakers: BWin Bet3000
Germany, Regionalliga Bayern, FC Schweinfurt-1860 Munchen II, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 31/10/2013 19:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.55
Expected-Return: 4.1%
Stake: 27 points
Bookmakers: NetBet
Italy, Serie A, Roma-ChievoVerona, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 31/10/2013 20:45
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Expected-Return: 5.5%
Stake: 37 points
Bookmakers: Bet365


----------



## svbets (Oct 31, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 31/10/2013
Mexico, Liga MX Apertura, CD Guadalajara-Santos, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Away
Odds: 3.25
Win-Lose: LOSE
Mexico, Liga MX Apertura, CD Guadalajara-Santos, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3.4
Win-Lose: LOSE
Mexico, Liga MX Apertura, CD Guadalajara-Santos, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.91
Win-Lose: LOSE
USA, Major League Soccer Playoff, Seattle Sounders FC-Colorado Rapids, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.13
Win-Lose: WIN
Russia, Cup, Alania Vladikavkaz-Anzhi Makhachkala, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.91
Win-Lose: WIN
Russia, Cup, Alania Vladikavkaz-Anzhi Makhachkala, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.7
Win-Lose: LOSE
Russia, Cup, Alania Vladikavkaz-Anzhi Makhachkala, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.2
Win-Lose: LOSE
Bulgaria, A Grupa, CSKA Sofia-Beroe, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.9
Win-Lose: LOSE
Austria, Regionalliga Middle, SV Villach-Linzer ASK, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.35
Win-Lose: WIN
Austria, Regionalliga East, Rapid Wien (A)-FAC Team für Wien, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.2
Win-Lose: LOSE
Germany, Regionalliga Bayern, Eintracht Bamberg-Nürnberg II, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.7
Win-Lose: LOSE
Austria, Regionalliga East, Austria Wien (A)-Wiener SC, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.55
Win-Lose: WIN
Austria, Regionalliga East, Adm/Modling (A)-Sollenau, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2
Win-Lose: LOSE
Germany, Regionalliga Bayern, FC Schweinfurt-1860 Munchen II, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.55
Win-Lose: WIN
Italy, Serie A, Roma-ChievoVerona, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 15
Kelly Return: -1.3%


----------



## svbets (Nov 1, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 01/11/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Ukraine, Premier League, Volyn-Shakhtar Donetsk, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 01/11/2013 18:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Expected-Return: 5.9%
Stake: 39 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Turkey, Spor Toto Süper Lig, Galatasaray-Konyaspor, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 01/11/2013 19:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.3
Expected-Return: 3.6%
Stake: 28 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
France, National, ES Uzes Pont du Gard-Orléans, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 01/11/2013 19:00
Bet on: 1X
Odds: 1.67
Expected-Return: 4.2%
Stake: 62 points
Bookmakers: BWin
France, Ligue 2, CA Bastia-Le Havre, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 01/11/2013 20:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 4.28
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 10 points
Bookmakers: Pinnacle Sports
France, Ligue 2, CA Bastia-Le Havre, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 01/11/2013 20:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 5.25
Expected-Return: 4.2%
Stake: 10 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
France, National, Red Star-Bourg-Peronnas, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 01/11/2013 20:00
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 3.25
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 15 points
Bookmakers: Expekt BetClic
France, National, Dunkerque-GFCO Ajaccio, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 01/11/2013 20:00
Bet on: 1X
Odds: 1.8
Expected-Return: 3.0%
Stake: 38 points
Bookmakers: BWin
France, National, Paris FC-Luzenac, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 01/11/2013 20:00
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 3.2
Expected-Return: 4.1%
Stake: 19 points
Bookmakers: Tipico
France, Ligue 1, Paris Saint Germain-Lorient, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 01/11/2013 20:30
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.65
Expected-Return: 7.4%
Stake: 45 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Wales, Premier Division, Bangor City-Connahs Quay, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 01/11/2013 20:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.85
Expected-Return: 5.4%
Stake: 29 points
Bookmakers: Unibet
Wales, Premier Division, Bala Town-Aberystwyth, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 01/11/2013 20:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.9
Expected-Return: 4.4%
Stake: 23 points
Bookmakers: BWin
England, Championship, Ipswich Town-Barnsley, Asian Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -0.5)
Kick-Off: 01/11/2013 20:45
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.73
Expected-Return: 4.0%
Stake: 54 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
England, League 2, Southend United-Mansfield Town, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 01/11/2013 20:45
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5
Expected-Return: 13.9%
Stake: 35 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
England, League 2, Southend United-Mansfield Town, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 01/11/2013 20:45
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.45
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 75 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Barcelona-Espanyol, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 01/11/2013 21:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.13
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 260 points
Bookmakers: Stan James Centrebet Bet3000
Portugal, Liga ZON Sagres, Academica-Benfica, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 01/11/2013 21:30
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Expected-Return: 7.4%
Stake: 49 points
Bookmakers: Centrebet William Hill


----------



## svbets (Nov 2, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 01/11/2013
Ukraine, Premier League, Volyn-Shakhtar Donetsk, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
Turkey, Spor Toto Süper Lig, Galatasaray-Konyaspor, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.3
Win-Lose: WIN
France, National, ES Uzes Pont du Gard-Orléans, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Bet on: 1X
Odds: 1.67
Win-Lose: LOSE
France, Ligue 2, CA Bastia-Le Havre, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 4.28
Win-Lose: LOSE
France, Ligue 2, CA Bastia-Le Havre, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Home
Odds: 5.25
Win-Lose: LOSE
France, National, Red Star-Bourg-Peronnas, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 3.25
Win-Lose: WIN
France, National, Dunkerque-GFCO Ajaccio, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Bet on: 1X
Odds: 1.8
Win-Lose: LOSE
France, National, Paris FC-Luzenac, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Draw
Odds: 3.2
Win-Lose: LOSE
France, Ligue 1, Paris Saint Germain-Lorient, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.65
Win-Lose: LOSE
Wales, Premier Division, Bangor City-Connahs Quay, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.85
Win-Lose: LOSE
Wales, Premier Division, Bala Town-Aberystwyth, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.9
Win-Lose: VOID (Postponed)
England, Championship, Ipswich Town-Barnsley, Asian Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -0.5)
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.73
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, League 2, Southend United-Mansfield Town, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, League 2, Southend United-Mansfield Town, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.45
Win-Lose: LOSE
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Barcelona-Espanyol, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.13
Win-Lose: WIN
Portugal, Liga ZON Sagres, Academica-Benfica, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 16
Void Bets: 1
Kelly Return: -47%


----------



## svbets (Nov 6, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 06/11/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Portugal, Segunda Liga, Leixoes-Santa Clara, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 06/11/2013 16:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.5
Expected-Return: 10.5%
Stake: 23 points
Bookmakers: William Hill
Slovenia, Cup, Domzale-Ol Ljubljana, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 06/11/2013 17:30
Bet on: Away
Odds: 3.3
Expected-Return: 4.7%
Stake: 21 points
Bookmakers: Stan James
Slovenia, Cup, Domzale-Ol Ljubljana, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 06/11/2013 17:30
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.38
Expected-Return: 3.7%
Stake: 27 points
Bookmakers: Stan James
South Africa, Premier Soccer League, Bidvest Wits-University of Pretoria, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 06/11/2013 18:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 35 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten NetBet
South Africa, Premier Soccer League, Bidvest Wits-University of Pretoria, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 06/11/2013 18:30
Bet on: Away
Odds: 6.25
Expected-Return: 9.9%
Stake: 19 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
South Africa, Premier Soccer League, Polokwane City-AmaZulu, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 06/11/2013 18:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 4.75
Expected-Return: 24.3%
Stake: 65 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
Germany, Regionalliga North, Hamburger SV II-VfB Oldenburg, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 06/11/2013 19:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 4.35
Expected-Return: 4.9%
Stake: 15 points
Bookmakers: 10Bet
Germany, Regionalliga North, Hamburger SV II-VfB Oldenburg, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 06/11/2013 19:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.7
Expected-Return: 4.8%
Stake: 28 points
Bookmakers: MyBet NetBet
Scotland, League One, Rangers FC-Dunfermline, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 06/11/2013 20:45
Bet on: Under
Odds: 3.7
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 14 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor Marathon
International, Champions League grp. E, Chelsea-Schalke 04, Both to Score-1st half
Kick-Off: 06/11/2013 20:45
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 6.15
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 8 points
Bookmakers: NordicBet
International, Champions League grp. F, Borussia Dortmund-Arsenal, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 06/11/2013 20:45
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.8
Expected-Return: 4.3%
Stake: 53 points
Bookmakers: Bet3000
International, Champions League grp. G, Atletico Madrid-Austria Wien, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 06/11/2013 20:45
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.75
Expected-Return: 7.9%
Stake: 45 points
Bookmakers: Boyle Sports BWin William Hill
International, Champions League grp. H, Barcelona-AC Milan, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1)
Kick-Off: 06/11/2013 20:45
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.75
Expected-Return: 4.7%
Stake: 62 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten


----------



## svbets (Nov 6, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 06/11/2013
Portugal, Segunda Liga, Leixoes-Santa Clara, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Away
Odds: 5.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
Slovenia, Cup, Domzale-Ol Ljubljana, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 3.3
Win-Lose: LOSE
Slovenia, Cup, Domzale-Ol Ljubljana, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.38
Win-Lose: LOSE
South Africa, Premier Soccer League, Bidvest Wits-University of Pretoria, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: WIN
South Africa, Premier Soccer League, Bidvest Wits-University of Pretoria, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Away
Odds: 6.25
Win-Lose: LOSE
South Africa, Premier Soccer League, Polokwane City-AmaZulu, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Home
Odds: 4.75
Win-Lose: LOSE
Germany, Regionalliga North, Hamburger SV II-VfB Oldenburg, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Home
Odds: 4.35
Win-Lose: LOSE
Germany, Regionalliga North, Hamburger SV II-VfB Oldenburg, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.7
Win-Lose: WIN
Scotland, League One, Rangers FC-Dunfermline, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 3.7
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Champions League grp. E, Chelsea-Schalke 04, Both to Score-1st half
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 6.15
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Champions League grp. F, Borussia Dortmund-Arsenal, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.8
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Champions League grp. G, Atletico Madrid-Austria Wien, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.75
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Champions League grp. H, Barcelona-AC Milan, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1)
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.75
Win-Lose: WIN
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 13
Kelly Return: -37.9%


----------



## svbets (Nov 7, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 07/11/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
International, Europa League Grp. A, St.Gallen-Valencia, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 07/11/2013 19:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.95
Expected-Return: 5.7%
Stake: 60 points
Bookmakers: Coral
International, Europa League Grp. E, Dnipro-P.Ferreira, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 07/11/2013 19:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.62
Expected-Return: 7.3%
Stake: 45 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
International, Europa League Grp. D, Maribor-Zulte-Waregem, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 07/11/2013 19:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Expected-Return: 4.7%
Stake: 47 points
Bookmakers: Coral
International, Europa League Grp. C, Esbjerg fB-Elfsborg, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 07/11/2013 19:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.05
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 32 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
International, Europa League Grp. L, AZ Alkmaar-Shakhter Karagandy, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 07/11/2013 21:05
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.62
Expected-Return: 7.3%
Stake: 45 points
Bookmakers: William Hill
International, Europa League Grp. K, Tottenham-FC Sheriff, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 07/11/2013 21:05
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.7
Expected-Return: 9.9%
Stake: 58 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
International, Europa League Grp. J, Lazio-Apollon Limassol, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 07/11/2013 21:05
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.55
Expected-Return: 3.6%
Stake: 24 points
Bookmakers: Unibet
International, Europa League Grp. H, Estoril-Freiburg, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 07/11/2013 21:05
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.91
Expected-Return: 3.5%
Stake: 38 points
Bookmakers: William Hill


----------



## svbets (Nov 8, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 07/11/2013
International, Europa League Grp. A, St.Gallen-Valencia, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.95
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Europa League Grp. E, Dnipro-P.Ferreira, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.62
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Europa League Grp. D, Maribor-Zulte-Waregem, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2
Win-Lose: WIN
International, Europa League Grp. C, Esbjerg fB-Elfsborg, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.05
Win-Lose: WIN
International, Europa League Grp. L, AZ Alkmaar-Shakhter Karagandy, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.62
Win-Lose: LOSE
International, Europa League Grp. K, Tottenham-FC Sheriff, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.7
Win-Lose: WIN
International, Europa League Grp. J, Lazio-Apollon Limassol, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.55
Win-Lose: WIN
International, Europa League Grp. H, Estoril-Freiburg, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.91
Win-Lose: WIN
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 8
Kelly Return: 28.9%


----------



## svbets (Nov 8, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 08/11/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Germany, Regionalliga Southwest, Koblenz-Mainz 05 II, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 08/11/2013 19:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.8
Expected-Return: 3.5%
Stake: 43 points
Bookmakers: Stan James
France, Ligue 2, Troyes-Laval, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 08/11/2013 20:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.29
Expected-Return: 3.8%
Stake: 131 points
Bookmakers: Coral
France, Ligue 2, Le Havre-Angers, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 08/11/2013 20:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.2
Expected-Return: 4.8%
Stake: 40 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
France, Ligue 2, Arles-Avignon-Brest, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 08/11/2013 20:00
Bet on: 1X
Odds: 1.25
Expected-Return: 3.2%
Stake: 130 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Netherlands, Jupiler League, FC Oss-Excelsior, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 08/11/2013 20:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.75
Expected-Return: 4.9%
Stake: 65 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Netherlands, Jupiler League, Willem II-Almere City FC, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 08/11/2013 20:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.4
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 86 points
Bookmakers: Coral Interwetten
Netherlands, Eredivisie, SC Heerenveen-RKC Waalwijk, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 08/11/2013 20:00
Bet on: Under
Odds: 3.1
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 18 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Argentina, Primera B Nacional, Union-Boca Unidos, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 08/11/2013 20:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.45
Expected-Return: 3.2%
Stake: 22 points
Bookmakers: Unibet
France, National, Le Poire Sur Vie-Red Star, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 08/11/2013 20:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.4
Expected-Return: 5.5%
Stake: 39 points
Bookmakers: Unibet
France, National, Amiens-Paris FC, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 08/11/2013 20:00
Bet on: Away
Odds: 3.83
Expected-Return: 3.7%
Stake: 13 points
Bookmakers: Pinnacle Sports
France, National, Dunkerque-US Colomiers, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 08/11/2013 20:00
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.87
Expected-Return: 5.2%
Stake: 28 points
Bookmakers: Pinnacle Sports
France, Ligue 1, Monaco-Evian Thonon Gaillard, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 08/11/2013 20:30
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.35
Expected-Return: 3.2%
Stake: 92 points
Bookmakers: Bet3000
Wales, Premier Division, Connahs Quay-Newtown, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 08/11/2013 20:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 3.25
Expected-Return: 8.2%
Stake: 37 points
Bookmakers: BWin
France, National, Colmar-Strasbourg, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 08/11/2013 20:30
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.75
Expected-Return: 5.1%
Stake: 29 points
Bookmakers: William Hill
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Granada-Malaga, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 08/11/2013 22:00
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3.75
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 11 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Brazil, Serie B, Bragantino-Atletico GO, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 08/11/2013 22:30
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.38
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 22 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes


----------



## svbets (Nov 8, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 08/11/2013
Germany, Regionalliga Southwest, Koblenz-Mainz 05 II, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.8
Win-Lose: DRAW
France, Ligue 2, Troyes-Laval, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.29
Win-Lose: LOSE
France, Ligue 2, Le Havre-Angers, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.2
Win-Lose: LOSE
France, Ligue 2, Arles-Avignon-Brest, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Bet on: 1X
Odds: 1.25
Win-Lose: DRAW (Cancelled)
Netherlands, Jupiler League, FC Oss-Excelsior, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 1.75
Win-Lose: LOSE
Netherlands, Jupiler League, Willem II-Almere City FC, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.4
Win-Lose: WIN
Netherlands, Eredivisie, SC Heerenveen-RKC Waalwijk, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 3.1
Win-Lose: LOSE
Argentina, Primera B Nacional, Union-Boca Unidos, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.45
Win-Lose: WIN
France, National, Le Poire Sur Vie-Red Star, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.4
Win-Lose: WIN
France, National, Amiens-Paris FC, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 3.83
Win-Lose: LOSE
France, National, Dunkerque-US Colomiers, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.87
Win-Lose: WIN
France, Ligue 1, Monaco-Evian Thonon Gaillard, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.35
Win-Lose: LOSE
Wales, Premier Division, Connahs Quay-Newtown, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 3.25
Win-Lose: WIN
France, National, Colmar-Strasbourg, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.75
Win-Lose: WIN
Spain, LIGA BBVA, Granada-Malaga, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3.75
Win-Lose: LOSE
Brazil, Serie B, Bragantino-Atletico GO, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.38
Win-Lose: LOSE
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 16 (1 Cancelled)
Kelly Return: -10.5%


----------



## svbets (Nov 9, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 09/11/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Bulgaria, A Grupa, Slavia Sofia-Neftochimic 1962, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 09/11/2013 13:30
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 3
Expected-Return: 16.0%
Stake: 80 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Germany, Regionalliga Bayern, SV Heimstetten-SV Seligenporten, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 09/11/2013 14:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.9
Expected-Return: 3.5%
Stake: 18 points
Bookmakers: Unibet
Scotland, William Hill Scottish Cup, Auchinleck Talbot-Stranraer, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 09/11/2013 14:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 3.25
Expected-Return: 11.7%
Stake: 52 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
Denmark, NordicBet Ligaen, Marienlyst-Hobro, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 09/11/2013 15:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.65
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 24 points
Bookmakers: Centrebet
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Bayern Munich-Augsburg, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 09/11/2013 15:30
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.3
Expected-Return: 4.6%
Stake: 36 points
Bookmakers: BWin
Wales, Premier Division, Bangor City-Carmarthen, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 09/11/2013 15:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 3.1
Expected-Return: 8.9%
Stake: 43 points
Bookmakers: Unibet
Scotland, Premiership, Aberdeen-Hearts, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 09/11/2013 16:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.3
Expected-Return: 3.5%
Stake: 27 points
Bookmakers: BWin
England, Premier League, Southampton-Hull City, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 09/11/2013 16:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.4
Expected-Return: 5.2%
Stake: 37 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
Scotland, League One, Forfar Athletic-Brechin City, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 09/11/2013 16:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.8
Expected-Return: 4.4%
Stake: 25 points
Bookmakers: Unibet Marathon
Scotland, League Two, Albion Rovers-Annan Athletic, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 09/11/2013 16:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.7
Expected-Return: 10.4%
Stake: 61 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
Scotland, League Two, Elgin City-Peterhead, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 09/11/2013 16:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.7
Expected-Return: 5.3%
Stake: 31 points
Bookmakers: Marathon NetBet
Scotland, League Two, Queens Park-Clyde, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 09/11/2013 16:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.63
Expected-Return: 3.7%
Stake: 22 points
Bookmakers: Boyle Sports
N. Ireland, Premiership, Linfield-Warrenpoint Town, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 09/11/2013 16:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.3
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 25 points
Bookmakers: BWin
England, Conference North, Boston Utd.-Colwyn Bay, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 09/11/2013 16:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.75
Expected-Return: 5.7%
Stake: 33 points
Bookmakers: Centrebet William Hill
England, Conference North, Oxford City-Stockport, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 09/11/2013 16:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.6
Expected-Return: 4.1%
Stake: 26 points
Bookmakers: Unibet


----------



## svbets (Nov 9, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 09/11/2013
Bulgaria, A Grupa, Slavia Sofia-Neftochimic 1962, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 3
Win-Lose: LOSE
Germany, Regionalliga Bayern, SV Heimstetten-SV Seligenporten, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.9
Win-Lose: LOSE
Scotland, William Hill Scottish Cup, Auchinleck Talbot-Stranraer, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 3.25
Win-Lose: LOSE
Denmark, NordicBet Ligaen, Marienlyst-Hobro, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.65
Win-Lose: VOID (Postponed)
Germany, 1. Bundesliga, Bayern Munich-Augsburg, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.3
Win-Lose: LOSE
Wales, Premier Division, Bangor City-Carmarthen, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 3.1
Win-Lose: WIN
Scotland, Premiership, Aberdeen-Hearts, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.3
Win-Lose: WIN
England, Premier League, Southampton-Hull City, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.4
Win-Lose: WIN
Scotland, League One, Forfar Athletic-Brechin City, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.8
Win-Lose: WIN
Scotland, League Two, Albion Rovers-Annan Athletic, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.7
Win-Lose: WIN
Scotland, League Two, Elgin City-Peterhead, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.7
Win-Lose: LOSE
Scotland, League Two, Queens Park-Clyde, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.63
Win-Lose: LOSE
N. Ireland, Premiership, Linfield-Warrenpoint Town, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.3
Win-Lose: WIN
England, Conference North, Boston Utd.-Colwyn Bay, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.75
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Conference North, Oxford City-Stockport, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.6
Win-Lose: LOSE
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 15
Void Bets: 1
Kelly Return: 11.7%


----------



## svbets (Nov 10, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 10/11/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Russia, National Football League, Baltika-Neftekhimik, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 10/11/2013 13:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.35
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 25 points
Bookmakers: BWin
Bulgaria, A Grupa, Lyubimets-Botev Plovdiv, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 10/11/2013 13:30
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.7
Expected-Return: 4.7%
Stake: 28 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Sweden, Cup, Kristianstad-Elfsborg, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 10/11/2013 13:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.18
Expected-Return: 3.2%
Stake: 27 points
Bookmakers: Unibet
Netherlands, Jupiler League, FC Volendam-VVV-Venlo, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 10/11/2013 14:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.9
Expected-Return: 4.4%
Stake: 23 points
Bookmakers: BWin
Netherlands, Eredivisie, NEC Nijmegen-Ajax, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 10/11/2013 14:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.75
Expected-Return: 5.7%
Stake: 33 points
Bookmakers: Totesport
Croatia, 1. Division, Dinamo Zagreb-Slaven, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 10/11/2013 15:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.7
Expected-Return: 9.7%
Stake: 57 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Italy, Serie A, Roma-Sassuolo, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 10/11/2013 15:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.38
Expected-Return: 4.9%
Stake: 35 points
Bookmakers: Boyle Sports
Portugal, Cup, Vitoria de Setubal-Santa Maria FC, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 10/11/2013 17:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.8
Expected-Return: 6.2%
Stake: 34 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Norway, Tippeligaen, Brann-Tromsø, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 10/11/2013 18:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.75
Expected-Return: 5.0%
Stake: 29 points
Bookmakers: Titanbet
Norway, Tippeligaen, Odd Ballklubb-Hønefoss, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 10/11/2013 18:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.5
Expected-Return: 3.2%
Stake: 21 points
Bookmakers: Titanbet
Norway, Tippeligaen, Vålerenga-Sandnes, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 10/11/2013 18:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.6
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 21 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
Norway, Tippeligaen, Sogndal-Aalesund, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 10/11/2013 18:00
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.5
Expected-Return: 3.0%
Stake: 20 points
Bookmakers: BWin
Ukraine, Premier League, Chornomorets O.-Sevastopol, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 10/11/2013 18:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.3
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 30 points
Bookmakers: Unibet
Hungary, OTP BANK Liga, Kecskemeti TE-Ujpest, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 10/11/2013 18:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.5
Expected-Return: 5.1%
Stake: 34 points
Bookmakers: Titanbet
Greece, Super League, Olympiakos-PAOK Thessaloniki FC, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 10/11/2013 18:30
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.25
Expected-Return: 3.9%
Stake: 31 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes


----------



## svbets (Nov 10, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 10/11/2013
Russia, National Football League, Baltika-Neftekhimik, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.35
Win-Lose: LOSE
Bulgaria, A Grupa, Lyubimets-Botev Plovdiv, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.7
Win-Lose: LOSE
Sweden, Cup, Kristianstad-Elfsborg, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.18
Win-Lose: WIN
Netherlands, Jupiler League, FC Volendam-VVV-Venlo, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.9
Win-Lose: LOSE
Netherlands, Eredivisie, NEC Nijmegen-Ajax, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.75
Win-Lose: WIN
Croatia, 1. Division, Dinamo Zagreb-Slaven, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.7
Win-Lose: LOSE
Italy, Serie A, Roma-Sassuolo, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.38
Win-Lose: WIN
Portugal, Cup, Vitoria de Setubal-Santa Maria FC, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.8
Win-Lose: WIN
Norway, Tippeligaen, Brann-Tromsø, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.75
Win-Lose: LOSE
Norway, Tippeligaen, Odd Ballklubb-Hønefoss, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
Norway, Tippeligaen, Vålerenga-Sandnes, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.6
Win-Lose: WIN
Norway, Tippeligaen, Sogndal-Aalesund, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
Ukraine, Premier League, Chornomorets O.-Sevastopol, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.3
Win-Lose: LOSE
Hungary, OTP BANK Liga, Kecskemeti TE-Ujpest, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.5
Win-Lose: LOSE
Greece, Super League, Olympiakos-PAOK Thessaloniki FC, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.25
Win-Lose: LOSE
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 15
Kelly Return: -14.6%


----------



## svbets (Nov 11, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 11/11/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Bulgaria, A Grupa, Lokomotiv Plovdiv-Cherno More Varna, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 11/11/2013 17:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.5
Expected-Return: 7.4%
Stake: 149 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Bulgaria, A Grupa, Lokomotiv Plovdiv-Cherno More Varna, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 11/11/2013 17:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.4
Expected-Return: 3.5%
Stake: 25 points
Bookmakers: BWin
Romania, Liga I, Gaz Metan Medias-Concordia Chiajna, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 11/11/2013 17:00
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.3
Expected-Return: 4.7%
Stake: 36 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Greece, Super League, Asteras Tripolis-Xanthi, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 11/11/2013 18:30
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.45
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 23 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Maccabi Tel Aviv-Maccabi Petach Tikva, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 11/11/2013 19:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.3
Expected-Return: 3.2%
Stake: 107 points
Bookmakers: Interwetten
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Maccabi Tel Aviv-Maccabi Petach Tikva, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 11/11/2013 19:00
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3
Expected-Return: 4.7%
Stake: 24 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Maccabi Tel Aviv-Maccabi Petach Tikva, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1)
Kick-Off: 11/11/2013 19:00
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.85
Expected-Return: 3.4%
Stake: 40 points
Bookmakers: SportingBet
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Maccabi Tel Aviv-Maccabi Petach Tikva, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 11/11/2013 19:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.7
Expected-Return: 5.7%
Stake: 34 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
Switzerland, Challenge League, Wil-Lugano, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1)
Kick-Off: 11/11/2013 19:45
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.7
Expected-Return: 9.7%
Stake: 57 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Switzerland, Challenge League, Wil-Lugano, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 11/11/2013 19:45
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.55
Expected-Return: 3.5%
Stake: 23 points
Bookmakers: Titanbet
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Maccabi Haifa-Beitar Jerusalem, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 11/11/2013 20:00
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.35
Expected-Return: 6.4%
Stake: 47 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Maccabi Haifa-Beitar Jerusalem, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 11/11/2013 20:00
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3.75
Expected-Return: 5.3%
Stake: 19 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Maccabi Haifa-Beitar Jerusalem, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 11/11/2013 20:00
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.2
Expected-Return: 3.7%
Stake: 31 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
Germany, 2. Bundesliga, St. Pauli-Cottbus, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 11/11/2013 20:15
Bet on: Away
Odds: 4.33
Expected-Return: 5.3%
Stake: 16 points
Bookmakers: Coral
Italy, Serie B, Ternana-Empoli, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 11/11/2013 20:30
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.62
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 19 points
Bookmakers: Coral


----------



## svbets (Nov 11, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 11/11/2013
Bulgaria, A Grupa, Lokomotiv Plovdiv-Cherno More Varna, Draw No Bet-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.5
Win-Lose: WIN
Bulgaria, A Grupa, Lokomotiv Plovdiv-Cherno More Varna, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.4
Win-Lose: LOSE
Romania, Liga I, Gaz Metan Medias-Concordia Chiajna, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.3
Win-Lose: LOSE
Greece, Super League, Asteras Tripolis-Xanthi, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.45
Win-Lose: WIN
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Maccabi Tel Aviv-Maccabi Petach Tikva, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.3
Win-Lose: LOSE
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Maccabi Tel Aviv-Maccabi Petach Tikva, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3
Win-Lose: LOSE
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Maccabi Tel Aviv-Maccabi Petach Tikva, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1)
Bet on: Home
Odds: 1.85
Win-Lose: LOSE
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Maccabi Tel Aviv-Maccabi Petach Tikva, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.7
Win-Lose: WIN
Switzerland, Challenge League, Wil-Lugano, 1X2 with Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -1)
Bet on: Away
Odds: 2.7
Win-Lose: WIN
Switzerland, Challenge League, Wil-Lugano, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.55
Win-Lose: LOSE
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Maccabi Haifa-Beitar Jerusalem, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.35
Win-Lose: LOSE
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Maccabi Haifa-Beitar Jerusalem, Over/Under-1st half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 3.75
Win-Lose: LOSE
Israel, Ligat HaAl, Maccabi Haifa-Beitar Jerusalem, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: Yes
Odds: 2.2
Win-Lose: LOSE
Germany, 2. Bundesliga, St. Pauli-Cottbus, 1X2 - 3Way-Ordinary time
Bet on: Away
Odds: 4.33
Win-Lose: LOSE
Italy, Serie B, Ternana-Empoli, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Over
Odds: 2.62
Win-Lose: LOSE
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 15
Kelly Return: -19.1%


----------



## svbets (Nov 12, 2013)

SVBets free picks for 12/11/2013
Best of luck in your bettings.
Scotland, William Hill Scottish Cup, Annan Athletic-Stenhousemuir, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 12/11/2013 20:30
Bet on: No
Odds: 3
Expected-Return: 5.3%
Stake: 26 points
Bookmakers: Centrebet
Scotland, League One, Ayr-Stranraer, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 12/11/2013 20:45
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.65
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 19 points
Bookmakers: Expekt BetClic
Scotland, League One, Ayr-Stranraer, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 12/11/2013 20:45
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.75
Expected-Return: 6.2%
Stake: 36 points
Bookmakers: BetVictor
England, Conference Premier, Woking-Dartford, Asian Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -0.5)
Kick-Off: 12/11/2013 20:45
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.09
Expected-Return: 3.1%
Stake: 29 points
Bookmakers: Ladbrokes
England, Conference South, Gosport Borough-Eastleigh, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Kick-Off: 12/11/2013 20:45
Bet on: X2
Odds: 1.36
Expected-Return: 4.6%
Stake: 129 points
Bookmakers: Bet365
N. Ireland, League Cup, Ballymena-Portadown, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Kick-Off: 12/11/2013 20:45
Bet on: Home
Odds: 4.45
Expected-Return: 4.2%
Stake: 12 points
Bookmakers: 10Bet
England, Johnstones Paint Trophy, Swindon Town-Wycombe Wanderers, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Kick-Off: 12/11/2013 20:45
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.38
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 24 points
Bookmakers: Coral
England, Johnstones Paint Trophy, Swindon Town-Wycombe Wanderers, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 12/11/2013 20:45
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Expected-Return: 5.4%
Stake: 49 points
Bookmakers: Coral
England, Johnstones Paint Trophy, Chesterfield-Rochdale, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Kick-Off: 12/11/2013 20:45
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.91
Expected-Return: 3.3%
Stake: 36 points
Bookmakers: Coral


----------



## svbets (Nov 13, 2013)

SVBets free picks performance-report for 12/11/2013
Scotland, William Hill Scottish Cup, Annan Athletic-Stenhousemuir, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 3
Win-Lose: LOSE
Scotland, League One, Ayr-Stranraer, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.65
Win-Lose: LOSE
Scotland, League One, Ayr-Stranraer, Both to Score-Ordinary time
Bet on: No
Odds: 2.75
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Conference Premier, Woking-Dartford, Asian Handicap-Ordinary time (Handicap: -0.5)
Bet on: Home
Odds: 2.09
Win-Lose: WIN
England, Conference South, Gosport Borough-Eastleigh, Double Chance-Ordinary time
Bet on: X2
Odds: 1.36
Win-Lose: WIN
N. Ireland, League Cup, Ballymena-Portadown, 1X2 - 3Way-1st half
Bet on: Home
Odds: 4.45
Win-Lose: WIN
England, Johnstones Paint Trophy, Swindon Town-Wycombe Wanderers, Over/Under-Ordinary time (Total: 2.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.38
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Johnstones Paint Trophy, Swindon Town-Wycombe Wanderers, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 2.1
Win-Lose: LOSE
England, Johnstones Paint Trophy, Chesterfield-Rochdale, Over/Under-2nd half (Total: 1.5)
Bet on: Under
Odds: 1.91
Win-Lose: LOSE
Performance-Summary:
Total Bets: 9
Kelly Return: -19.6%


----------



## fabryscott (May 31, 2014)

svbets said:


> What kind of service you are offering?
> We offer unique value-bets and tipping service with PAID/FREE membership. We developed advanced statistical algorithms that calculate probabilities in soccer betting-markets and predict soccer results.
> What kind of tips are given?
> We offer wide coverage of tips for markets: 1X2 - 3Way and 2Way, Over/Under, Odd/Even, Correct scores, Asian Handicap, 1X2 with Handicap, Double Chance, Draw No Bet, Half Time / Full Time, Half with most goals and Both to Score.
> ...



thanks!


----------

